# What Are You Listening To? Reloaded :D



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay, Tina is making the rounds again, shutting down threads that have grown too long so here is the new one. 

When I first made the original thread over two years ago, I was not sure if it would last.....now we are on Round Three. Thanks for all the posts and interest :bow:


Let me start the new thread off......

Depeche Mode- Policy of Truth


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Okay, Tina is making the rounds again, shutting down threads that have grown too long so here is the new one.
> 
> When I first made the original thread over two years ago, I was not sure if it would last.....now we are on Round Three. Thanks for all the posts and interest :bow:
> 
> ...





Wow. That's crazy.

I was listening to old Bon Jovi. I'm still in the way-back machine from my 20th HS reunion this past weekend. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 23, 2008)

One of my fave bands.....Linkin Park

Somewhere I Belong


----------



## panhype (Oct 24, 2008)

*Ward 21 - Na Na*

Ha ha, when you're not used to that kinda stuff you might think this is music from outer space


----------



## Filly (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm listening to the old comedian Mitch Hedberg. He cracks me up.


----------



## S13Drifter (Oct 24, 2008)

Framing Hanley - Lollipop 

Its a rockmix of the song by Lil Wayne


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Not sure what the name of this track is,but it's from the Final Fantasy 7 Soundtrack and it's heard when you reach a village called Wutai... :bounce:




...I'm sorry,I'll go away now...


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Okay, Tina is making the rounds again, shutting down threads that have grown too long so here is the new one.
> 
> When I first made the original thread over two years ago, I was not sure if it would last.....now we are on Round Three. Thanks for all the posts and interest :bow:
> 
> ...


Currently I'm listening to Duffy, her album is called Rockferry. She's kind of motown with a modern twist. Solefull and sweet.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 24, 2008)

Oxford Comma by Vampire Weekend.

Not something I wouldve downloaded myself, but my friend suggested it and I like it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

Neneh Cherry - 7 Seconds


----------



## katorade (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## furious styles (Oct 26, 2008)

the Ichi the Killer OST, by Karera Musication .. quite a hard bastard to find.


----------



## katorade (Oct 26, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> the Ichi the Killer OST, by Karera Musication .. quite a hard bastard to find.




That movie was all kinds of wacky! I watched that and Audition in the same day and didn't want to eat for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 26, 2008)

katorade said:


>



nice. 

i'm listening to "sonido total" by the pinker tones, a band i'm just starting to get into. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6nnS0vQHME it's goooood


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

The Assassin - Iron Maiden

Rock on \m/


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 26, 2008)

Jack's Mannequin


I heart them.  They're always good to listen to when you're just bumming around on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 26, 2008)

Instrumental album by the shred-monster.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 27, 2008)

Emiliana Torrini's album, called Me & Armini. Twas an impulse purchase coz it was playing in the shop, but I love it! The songs I mostly play are "big jumps" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CF7sER73TY) and "hold heart" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbKRjkJNeXY. Lovely lovely.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNAxjeaT0Kk

instead of sleeping, i'm listening to countless different interpretations and performances of Ellington and Tizol's magnificent jazz standard.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 28, 2008)

Last.fm sez:

of Montreal  Climb the Ladder

David Bowie  Let's Spend the Night Together

Joe Budden  Find a Way

Boris  Akuma No Uta

Vlad Tepes  L'envol Du Corbeau Morts

Melt-Banana  A Dreamer Who is Too Weak to Face Up to 

The Rolling Stones  Dear Doctor 

Darvulia  Monotones Conjurations

Ghostface  We Celebrate (feat. Kid Capri)

Ol' Dirty Bastard Shimmy Shimmy Ya


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 28, 2008)

The Knux, "Cappuccino"
Yo La Tengo, "Don't Have to Be Sad"


----------



## QueenB (Oct 28, 2008)

as usual
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VyWNDxQQxM


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

XMD 5a by AFX (AKA Aphex Twin)

Liked his stuff for a few years now.  This track is from the 'Chosen Lords' album if anyone's interested.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 28, 2008)

*The Truth Beneath The Rose* by *Within Temptation *


----------



## jaxjaguar (Oct 29, 2008)

Last 7 off Ipod shuffle:

Silversun Pickups - Waste It On
Danzig - Little Whip
Bloc Party - Like Eating Glass
Metallica- The Judas Kiss
Radiohead - Weird Fishes (Arpeggi) - Amazing song if you like floaty, ethereal things.
Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss
U2 - Bullet the Blue Sky


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 29, 2008)

jaxjaguar said:


> Last 7 off Ipod shuffle:
> 
> Silversun Pickups - Waste It On
> Danzig - Little Whip
> ...




Bullet the Blue Sky is such a cool song.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 29, 2008)

Def Leppard - Photograph

Yes, really. 

\m/ >_< \m/

edit:
Dave Matthews Band w/Robert Randolph - Lousiana Bayou


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Aerosmith - Back In The Saddle

Now this is a classic .


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 30, 2008)

Kim Jung Mi-_Wind_ (1973)

Check her killing it on the Yoon Bock Hee Show


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Faith No More - Ashes to ashes


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm listening to Lykke Li's "A Little Bit". Her voice is lovely, and this song sums up my current situation with a certain person to a T.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 30, 2008)

micranots, son. get learned. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_ipEbvWWws


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nothin' On Me - Lil Wayne.


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 30, 2008)

On CD I've been enjoying these albums/compilations;

Portishead - Third
Kemet crew - champion jungle sound
Va Southland tales (ost)
Hooverphonic - _Blue Wonder Power Milk_
Donnie Darko - Sound track
Tipper - Tiphop



And on Wax; 

It Ain't nuttin' -featuring MF DOOM
Trinity - Kingmoney (dj Rupture rmx)
Lady Sovereign - Random
Roy Militon - California Blues
Gotye - Like Drawing Blood
Natural Self - The art of vibration
Black Grass - Bassman


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Dimmu Borgir - In Deaths Embrace


----------



## kayrae (Oct 31, 2008)

Rinse and Jamalski - Ruffnecks Revenge 2000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ6a04ip060


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 31, 2008)

Satyricon - K.I.N.G


----------



## garbled (Oct 31, 2008)

dig lazurus dig by Nick cave and the bad seeds,
Grinderman 
Running Wild by Airbourne ( the new ac/dc great fun)


----------



## William (Nov 1, 2008)

John Legend

Jazmine Sullivan on U-Tube

William







garbled said:


> dig lazurus dig by Nick cave and the bad seeds,
> Grinderman
> Running Wild by Airbourne ( the new ac/dc great fun)


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 2, 2008)

Kim Choo Ja-_Golden Hit Album_ (1971)

More excellent psychedelic-pop produced under the censorship happy, artist imprisoning Park Chung-hee dictatorship.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 2, 2008)

Mad Caddies - Last Breath.


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 2, 2008)

Let's see, the last tracks to get the most of my love have been:

Titanic Vandalism, Milk Crisis, and Huddle Formation - The Go! Team
This Year - The Mountain Goats
Gore Veil - The Deadly Snakes
Cape Cod Kwassa Kwassa (the very best remix) - Vampire Weekend
Dawn of the Dead - Does it Offend You, Yeah
Don't Give Up - The Noisettes
Halo and Ion Square - Bloc Party
Mariella - Kate Nash
New Year - Asobi Seksu
Nothing's Wrong - Architecture in Helsinki
Roads? Where We're Going We don't Need Roads - Marnie Stern
See You 'Round Like a Record - Little Nell
Start a War - The National
Then She Appeared, Dear Madam Barnum, and The Man Who Murdered Love - XTC
Constructive Summer - The Hold Steady
Tapha Niang - Toumani Diabate's Symmetric Orchestra (for those interested, this is the track that had the lyrics removed in Little Big Planet... utterly gorgeous).


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 2, 2008)

The Band Played Waltzing Matilda by The Pogues

very sad, but very beautiful. Shane has the perfect voice for it.

_So they collected the cripples, the wounded, the maimed
And they shipped us back home to Australia
The armless, the legless, the blind, the insane
Those proud wounded heroes of Suvla
And as our ship pulled into Circular Quay
I looked at the place where my legs used to be
And thank Christ there was nobody waiting for me
To grieve and to mourn and to pity
And the band played Waltzing Matilda
As they carried us down the gangway
But nobody cheered, they just stood and stared
Then turned all their faces away _


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

*Shroud Of Mysticism by Cephalectomy*  Hai.


----------



## katorade (Nov 2, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> Let's see, the last tracks to get the most of my love have been:
> 
> Titanic Vandalism, Milk Crisis, and Huddle Formation - The Go! Team
> This Year - The Mountain Goats
> ...




:wubu: I think I'm in love.

I was so mad a few weeks ago. The National was playing Cincinnati (they're from here) with the Breeders (!!) and I had to miss it for work.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 2, 2008)

All Jason Mraz, all the time. I don't know what my sudden obsession is with him...but I don't exactly mind it :wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 3, 2008)

Frozen by Madonna 


I keep switching between THAT, and "Gimme Gimme Gimme!" By "ABBA"


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 3, 2008)

katorade said:


> :wubu: I think I'm in love.
> 
> I was so mad a few weeks ago. The National was playing Cincinnati (they're from here) with the Breeders (!!) and I had to miss it for work.



Heh - nice to know I'm not the only one with killer taste  Have you seen the Go! Team in concert? Caught them at the Osheaga Festival in Montreal this past summer... holy hell that was amazing - plus I have a mad crush on Ninja, the lead singer. I've honestly lost track of how many times I've listened to Titanic Vandalism in the past year...


----------



## Deven (Nov 3, 2008)

My recent playlist:

Foo Fighters- Everlong
Seether- Truth
Apocalyptica featuring Cristina Scabbia of Lacuna Coil- S.O.S (Anything But Love)
Pearl Jam- Do the Evolution
10 Years- Beautiful
Metallica- The Unforgiven III
Depeche Mode- Behind the Wheel
KoRn- Got the Life
Chevelle- I Get It
Guns N'Roses- Oh My God
Danzig- Mother


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 3, 2008)

I am actually listening to Seether right now. I listen to it a lot when I am angry but also many other times...


----------



## Chuggernut (Nov 3, 2008)

Katachurian's "Sabre Dance", as performed by Love Sculpture, featuring Dave Edmunds on guitar. Brings an insanely fast and frenetic rock 'n roll aspect to it.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 3, 2008)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Shut Me Up


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 3, 2008)

Procol Harum - the debut album

yeah, this makes the second time this morning. great stuff!


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 3, 2008)

Goo Goo Dolls - Dizzy


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 3, 2008)

I am addicted to The Story with Brandi Carlile singing it. I can't stop listening, it is getting scary now I hear it in my sleep.


----------



## shazz2602 (Nov 3, 2008)

At the moment i love the scripts album soooo glad i bought it


----------



## katorade (Nov 3, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> Heh - nice to know I'm not the only one with killer taste  Have you seen the Go! Team in concert? Caught them at the Osheaga Festival in Montreal this past summer... holy hell that was amazing - plus I have a mad crush on Ninja, the lead singer. I've honestly lost track of how many times I've listened to Titanic Vandalism in the past year...



No, but I haven't really had the chance to go to many shows in the past year or so. I just recently started getting back to catching some shows. I saw Stars a while back and it was such a great show. Urgh, too many bands, too little money.


----------



## lalatx (Nov 3, 2008)

Framing Hanley- 23 days ... I am really digging this band right now.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 4, 2008)

Chick Corea and Bela Fleck - Sunset Road, from The Enchantment


----------



## george83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bastard - Motley Crue


----------



## sprint45_45 (Nov 4, 2008)

sticks and stones-moe


----------



## george83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dick Lips - Blink 182


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 4, 2008)

smoke on the water - deep purple


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 5, 2008)

A Montreal duo called Beast - specifically their track Mr. Hurricane:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbhfXoRzMhg

Frakking love it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 6, 2008)

The Payback -- who else but the Godfather of Soul...James Brown!!! It's on blast and I'm shakin' my ass! Yessir!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

Art Of Noise - Metaforce/Size 9 - I'm Ready

From CD2 of Essential Millenium,Mixed By FayboySlim


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 7, 2008)

*i just posted this on the what are you happy about thread, although here would be more appropriate....A brand new song by

WILL.I.AM

IT'S A NEW DAY

on itunes now for .99*


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 8, 2008)

Wham - Last Christmas

IT'S NOVEMBER AND IT'S A GOOD SONG SHUT UP

(actually, I blame SeeqPod and Travis - started looking for Travis's cover of "Killer Queen", found their cover of "Last Christmas" and now I'm here...)


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 8, 2008)

H.I.M - Bleed Well


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 8, 2008)

James Hunter - he's so kitschy! LOL!


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

I Dont Wanna Grow Up - The Ramones


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2008)

Straight Up- Paula Abdul



no joke.






stop laughing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2008)

A 59 minute trance mix made by a former DJ friend


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

You Took The Words Right Out Of My Mouth - Meat Loaf


----------



## troubadours (Nov 9, 2008)

can't.stop.dancing.


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

No Brakes - The Offspring


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 9, 2008)

Emiliana Torrini -Hold Heart


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Do The Evolution (Live) - Pearl Jam


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 9, 2008)

*Muse* - Absolution





Holy crap. And I thought Black Holes And Revelations was a masterpiece. Now that I've stumbled upon this, I can safely say it goes above and beyond what I truly love about Black Holes And Revelations (with the exception of _Take A Bow_ and _Knights Of Cydonia_, of course). It is unbelievably groovy & heavy.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

Random Christmas songs on YouTube....kind of shabby.....


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gematria ( The Killing Name) - Slipknot


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Shame Of Mankind by BelchingBeet

More grindcore/goregrind at the moment...when will I learn?


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

The Frayed Ends Of Sanity - Metallica \m/

Classic tune from a true classic album.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

george83 said:


> The Frayed Ends Of Sanity - Metallica \m/
> 
> Classic tune from a true classic album.



God yeah-I need to replace most of my Metallica albums-they've gotten all scratched up. Honestly,it's like a cat on ecstacy has gone to town on them in a fit of mind warped rage.


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> God yeah-I need to replace most of my Metallica albums-they've gotten all scratched up. Honestly,it's like a cat on ecstacy has gone to town on them in a fit of mind warped rage.



I would have a fit if anything happened to my Metallica albums 

I feel your pain.

Now Im playing...

Theme From The A Team - Mike Post & Pete Carpenter


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

george83 said:


> I would have a fit if anything happened to my Metallica albums
> 
> I feel your pain.
> 
> ...



HEEEEY! Awesome!


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> HEEEEY! Awesome!



In 1972 a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court
for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a
maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today,
still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune.
If you have a problem - if no one else can help - and if you can find
them - maybe you can hire: The A-Team.​


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

george83 said:


> In 1972 a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court
> for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a
> maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today,
> still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune.
> ...




*whistles theme tune* God,I used to watch The A-Team with my dad.Good times...


----------



## troubadours (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## QueenB (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4ZyuULy9zs


----------



## prickly (Nov 9, 2008)

fleet foxes
crystal new order


----------



## george83 (Nov 10, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> *whistles theme tune* God,I used to watch The A-Team with my dad.Good times...



"I'm not getting on no plane sucka" Good times indeed 

Night Prowler - AC/DC


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 10, 2008)

Perfect Strangers...Deep Purple

pretty much sums up my mood


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 10, 2008)

*Agiel - Deeds Rendered Upon The Flesh*

I want this album...


----------



## george83 (Nov 10, 2008)

Alone - Pearl Jam


----------



## Mathias (Nov 10, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold- Burn it down


----------



## george83 (Nov 10, 2008)

Black Or White - Michael Jackson


----------



## troubadours (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEEvnthnE8Y


obsessed with this song right now.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 10, 2008)

troubadours said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEEvnthnE8Y
> 
> 
> obsessed with this song right now.



blockhead is the shit. i've got his albs. they're class.


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 10, 2008)

Morphine - Yes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxOuKKu88eE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJv7Y8KvCqo


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm still rockin the 90's with Hootie and the Blowfish.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 11, 2008)

A Pair of Brown Eyes by The Pogues.

love this song. :wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Nov 12, 2008)

http://myspace.com/mattandkim

new matt and kim songs.


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 12, 2008)

Dream Theater - Caught in a Web


----------



## Mathias (Nov 12, 2008)

T-Pain and Ludacris- Chopped and Screwed


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx-HiVitz7E

Kaskade & Deadmau5 - Move For Me

I recommend Kaskade's Strobelight seduction to any of my Electronic dance music fans.


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 13, 2008)

Primus - Hallucino Genetics Drum solo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqbBvAEUaYo


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2008)

Gimme! Gimme! Gimme! by ABBA 

Followed By: Blinded Me With Science by Thomas Dolby


YES I'M WEERD I LIZEN TO ZE OLDER MUZIKS

..Lol.  But I Love Them So..


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 13, 2008)

Swagga Like Us -- M.I.A. sample with Jay Hove, Weezy, T.I. and Kanye


----------



## Mini (Nov 14, 2008)

Facelift by Alice in Chains. Love this shit.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 14, 2008)

Various and sundry electrnonica-type internet radio stations.
My new phone has a streaming-audio client that works quite well.
Unfortunately, my new(er) laptop's Windows Media Player doesn't believe in streaming mp3s (wtf? you'd think they'd include that stuff). We'll see if WinAmp can deal with them.

-Rusty
(kinda liking Nokia right now)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 14, 2008)

ABBA - Gimme Gimme Gimme!

Followed By: 

Blinded Me With Science by Thomas Dolby
Love Shack by B-52's 
Rock Lobster by B-52's
Big Bad Leroy Brown
SuperFreak by Rick James


----------



## troubadours (Nov 14, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Blinded Me With Science by Thomas Dolby


 amazing song.

i'm listening to THE INEVITABLE RETURN OF THE GREAT WHITE DOPE or w/e by bloodhound gang


----------



## furious styles (Nov 14, 2008)

ron grainer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XshE383Z9Qo

and if you can figure out HOW THE FUCK havoc flipped that into the "Shook Ones Pt. II" beat, be my guest. it's not a piano


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 14, 2008)

Slick Black Limousine - Alice Cooper, followed by
Jessica - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

Way Out West- Mindcircus


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Nov 16, 2008)

I cleaned the house this morning listening to the Dirtbombs and Husker du. Now I'm relaxing with the Swans.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 16, 2008)

Coldplay- The Scientist


----------



## troubadours (Nov 16, 2008)

santogold - say aaaaaaaaah haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 16, 2008)

Another old trance mix from the former DJ friend....this one is titled "Axis".


----------



## troubadours (Nov 16, 2008)

aesop rock - tugboat complex pt.3


----------



## Mathias (Nov 16, 2008)

TI- Live your Life


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

Soul Of A Man - Between The Eyes

(From 'Essential Millenium' Disc 2-Mixed by FatboySlim)


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Have Cool Will Travel - Megadeth


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Domination by Abrasive


----------



## troubadours (Nov 18, 2008)

"oh no" - new andrew bird song <3 <3 <3


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Splatterhouse by...Splatterhouse. \m/>_<\m/


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2008)

Eminem- When the music stops


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Mars,The Bringer Of War-Gustav Holst

The Planets is one of my favorite music pieces ever,especially Mars.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweeney Todd. The Demon Barber Of Fleet Street motion picture soundtrack.
Can't turn it off. I know...I'm a looser. But I'm a looser that now sings with a british accent.


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Train Of Consequences - Megadeth

Love this tune I do .


----------



## Diego (Nov 20, 2008)

Let's go to bed - The Cure


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gangrel/The Brood Theme - WWE Official Theme Song

Awesome .


----------



## William (Nov 20, 2008)

John Legend- Evolver

With 

Andre 3000
Kanye West
Brandy
Estelle
Teddy Riley

Great new album 

William


----------



## William (Nov 20, 2008)

I also been listening to 

"If I Was a Boy" by Beyonce Knowles


William





William said:


> John Legend- Evolver
> 
> With
> 
> ...


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah,what the hell...here's my current tune:

Pantera-Drag The Waters (_from 'The Great Southern Trendkill'_)


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Chinese Democracy - Guns N' Roses


----------



## furious styles (Nov 21, 2008)

stress rap - cannibal ox


----------



## Mathias (Nov 21, 2008)

112- It's Over now


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Back In The Village - Iron Maiden


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 21, 2008)

Faith No More - Last Cup Of Sorrow


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Suedehead - Morrissey

Why do you come here
When you know it makes things hard for me ?
When you know, oh
Why do you come ?
You had to sneak into my room
'just' to read my diary
"It was just to see, just to see"
(All the things you knew I'd written about you...)
Oh, so many illustrations
Oh, but
I'm so very sickened
Oh, I am so sickened now


----------



## MattB (Nov 22, 2008)

"Coil" by Opeth, from Watershed...Probably a little too 'down' for a Saturday morning, but it's pretty cold here today and it kind of fits...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 22, 2008)

Jimi Stomp - Joe Stump
Jimi Stomp by Joe Stump


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

My compliments to Joy for finding this gem........ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxp3zqIqO68


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 23, 2008)

Cretin-Walking A Midget 

Insane Grindcore.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 23, 2008)

The County Medical Examiners - Caspers' Dictum


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 23, 2008)

Niji - aqua timez (japanese band) it's a very hyper song, waw


----------



## interesting monster (Nov 23, 2008)

Ooh Yeah (Kris Menace Remix) - Moby

...if Kraftwerk remixed Abba


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Nov 24, 2008)

Recentley, it's been the new Taylor Swift album...I love all her songs because the lyrics really relate to everyday life. Also, I am always listening to Jason Mraz, and I really like the latest Metallica album as well. And the Framing Hanley cover of Lollipop...it's amazing!


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsMjTTFRHdY&fmt=18

worthy of posting on the youtube thread, too!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 24, 2008)

Tom Lehrer - "A Christmas Carol"


----------



## mimosa (Nov 24, 2008)

Every time my dad comes over to my place, he stays on my computer for hours. (He doesnt have high speed internet.)

He puts these songs on from his younger days. 

Johnny Nash "Hold Me Tight"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYhRpbqe1Zg


Malo-"Suavecito" ( Oh yeah..you can't get more 'Chicano' then this song.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y7zrudDdx8

Paul McCartney and Wings-Let 'Em In
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ChTbXb-X-c

Minnie Riperton "Loving you"

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auYCXBzep9o


----------



## QueenB (Nov 24, 2008)

luls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKMkooO_f5k


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 24, 2008)

Bette Midler - "The Rose"

Something like this.

I have to go...got something in my eye


----------



## Mathias (Nov 24, 2008)

30 Seconds to Mars- The kill


----------



## furious styles (Nov 24, 2008)

ill bill - society is brainwashed

produced by primo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjNmGsQ16Vg


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2008)

Artist: The End Of The Universe
Song: Wreckage \m/


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 24, 2008)

Queens of the Stone Age - In My Head


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 24, 2008)

Omfg Trash Talk


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 24, 2008)

Pop Champagne -- Jim Jones


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 24, 2008)

Aerosmith- "Crazy"



Cuz I'm feelin' kinda crazy. lol


----------



## troubadours (Nov 26, 2008)

david byrne - civilization


----------



## furious styles (Nov 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> david byrne - civilization



talking heads represent


----------



## elle camino (Nov 26, 2008)

oh lady gaga, you make me want to do drugs i haven't done in years.


----------



## katorade (Nov 26, 2008)

The Bird and the Bee - two albums: "Please Clap Your Hands" and "Again and Again and Again and Again".

I <3 Greg Kurstin.:wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Coldworker - They Crawl Inside Me Uninvited

I will listen to other genres of music eventually-just kinda stuck on goregrind at the moment...


----------



## mimosa (Nov 26, 2008)

katorade said:


> The Bird and the Bee - two albums: "Please Clap Your Hands" and "Again and Again and Again and Again".
> 
> I <3 Greg Kurstin.:wubu:



Yay..I like the bird and the bee.


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 29, 2008)

some random music on the radio and my co worker talking about random stuff <3


----------



## Suze (Nov 29, 2008)

janelle monae's ep metropolis- the chase suite. i hope she'll be out with an entire album soon.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 29, 2008)

katorade said:


> The Bird and the Bee - two albums: "Please Clap Your Hands" and "Again and Again and Again and Again".
> 
> I <3 Greg Kurstin.:wubu:



Hell Yes!! Again and Again and Again and Again is full of some super trippy harmonies.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 29, 2008)

Jeff Buckley - Everybody her wants you


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Cephalectomy-Shroud Of Mysticism


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Elton John - Step Into Christmas.


----------



## troubadours (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngd45o-M_M4


----------



## katorade (Dec 1, 2008)

troubadours said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngd45o-M_M4






This just reminded me of something. Don't you hate it when you discover a band on your own, and the only time you've seen their name is in the written word, and it just looks absolutely unpronounceable? 

I found a lot of bands that are now favorites of mine while listening to Woxy radio online, and all I'd have to go by is a track listing. Then you go to a record store to ask if they have it and you realize you have no idea how to pronounce their name and look like a complete idiot. My big problem is that growing up in Germany, I have a tendency to instantly view "i" as an "ee" sound. i.e. I really want to pronounce Dido "Deedo".


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## g-squared (Dec 1, 2008)

Z-Trip - Breakfast Club


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Necrons' Theme (Hill Of Despair) from Final Fantasy 9-Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 1, 2008)

edguy - wake up dreaming black....amazing song off their new album, woa yeas


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 1, 2008)

video phone - sasha fierce (beyonce)


----------



## William (Dec 1, 2008)

"Need U Bad" ---Jazmine Sullivan

later 

"Turn Over Baby" ---Dewey Redman

Thrown in som Kirk Whalum 

then 


Lizz Wright's album "Salt"



ashmamma84 said:


> video phone - sasha fierce (beyonce)


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

The Razor's Edge Album - ACDC

When I first listened to it I was convinced it was Bon Scott singing, haha


----------



## snows (Dec 2, 2008)

katorade said:


>


their sun giant ep is awesome



Treepeople- Pity

Built to Spill- Randy Descried Eternity


----------



## MattB (Dec 2, 2008)

Sepultura- ROOTS! BLOODY ROOTS! I'd sing along, but there are people here trying to sleep...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lzqdamO510


----------



## Mathias (Dec 2, 2008)

Lupe Fiasco- The Die


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

Praise The Lord (Opium Of The Masses) by Dying Fetus.


----------



## William (Dec 3, 2008)

Kem- I Can't Stop Loving You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn8TkJFEeVk


----------



## MattB (Dec 3, 2008)

Bauhaus- "She's In Parties"...but I may switch back to something heavier soon.


----------



## William (Dec 3, 2008)

Raul Midon "State of Mind" is one of the best Jazz/Soul Vocal Albums that I have ever heard. I still play the the entire album.

http://www.amazon.com/State-Mind-Raul-Mid%C3%B3n/dp/B0007YMUO8





William said:


> Kem- I Can't Stop Loving You
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn8TkJFEeVk


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 3, 2008)

"Spiraling"- Keane


new fav song. lol


----------



## frankman (Dec 4, 2008)

It's a CCR day, and today's question is: "who'll stop the rain?"


----------



## elle camino (Dec 4, 2008)

playlist of 50% fleet foxes, 50% gap band. 
it's like having one hand in an ice cube and the other in boiling water. in a good way.


----------



## george83 (Dec 4, 2008)

No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 6, 2008)

Throw It All Away (Dilla Circulate Mix) - Zero 7

If you bottled the vibe of NYC at 3 AM...


----------



## Mathias (Dec 6, 2008)

My Chemical Romance- Thank you for the Venom
Ludacris- Call up the Homies
Eminem- As the World Turns


----------



## Mini (Dec 7, 2008)

Taste of my scythe - Children of Bodom


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

Final boss theme from Final Fantasy 8...


----------



## kherd (Dec 9, 2008)

Listening to the new Offspring CD. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 9, 2008)

New Franz Ferdinand single, Ulysses.


Pretty cool.


----------



## kherd (Dec 9, 2008)

franz is good stuff


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 9, 2008)

kherd said:


> franz is good stuff



I'm digging it a lot. But I have to be in a mood for them, y'know?


----------



## kherd (Dec 9, 2008)

yea, good point. Not an everyday type of band


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 9, 2008)

Q-tip - Getting Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcL3_GKS0wg


----------



## Mini (Dec 9, 2008)

Great Big White World - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Phobophile by Cryptopsy


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 10, 2008)

desperate heart - rainbow


----------



## troubadours (Dec 10, 2008)

calexico/iron & wine - in the reins


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 10, 2008)

Eric Hutchinson

my new fav

lol


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Suze (Dec 10, 2008)

does it offend you, yeah? - we are rockstars


----------



## george83 (Dec 10, 2008)

Private Property - Judas Priest






\m/


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2008)

Prostitute Flange - Lil Wayne


----------



## george83 (Dec 10, 2008)

U-Fig - System Of A Down .


----------



## R. Mutt (Dec 11, 2008)

i cannot stop listening to the jay reatard singles comp. so killer.


----------



## ilivebytheriver (Dec 12, 2008)

always and again and again the best song ever: THE SMITHS: How soon is NOW?

just listening: Mogwai - ex cowboy, jesus&mary chain - just like honey, stone roses - I wanna be adored, slowdive - when the sun hits, clash - guns of brixton
....


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2008)

<3


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 12, 2008)

Rock Jack!

This kid is awesome, "Darth Vader is Mean" is probably the best song, particularly when he busts out the scat solo after the guitar solo.

And listening to his album reminds me of this strip:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

DISAVOWED - Masses Conformed


----------



## Edens_heel (Dec 13, 2008)

Meet me at the Roxy - Divine Brown. Shockingly catchy.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Jecht's Theme from Final Fantasy 10.


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 13, 2008)

*Green Carnation* - _Light Of Day, Day Of Darkness_

One song; one album.
60 minutes and 06 seconds of bliss.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 15, 2008)

Kickin' it old school again. 

Zapp & Roger- More Bounce to the ounce
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sNQxzabWpg&feature=channel_page

Tyrone Brunson- The Smurf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8PK_2WTEqk


----------



## frankman (Dec 16, 2008)

The great thing about Say Anything's Is A Real Boy, is that "the record begins with a song of rebellion." Classic.


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 16, 2008)

the japanese drama '1 litre of tears' soundtrack...
it's full of pretty music, only thing i can listen to when attempting essay work :doh:


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Dec 16, 2008)

Hell Hath No Fury - Civet


----------



## radman (Dec 16, 2008)

Right now im listening to Eminems The Eminem Show which in my opinion is his best album and one of the best rap albums ever made.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 16, 2008)

Diva - Sasha Fierce...one time fa' ya' mind!


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok i will probably get tossed off this thread:happy:, but i have a wide and varied taste in music, one day its Timbaland, next day its Ray Price , today i am enjoying Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder playing with the Boston Pops Orchestra, Bluegrass and Orchestra music, who woulda thought it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvXsH6sFY2M&feature=related


----------



## mimosa (Dec 16, 2008)

I woke up feeling very "Mexican" today.......



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI_4O4GAWBQ

Maná - El Rey


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mothers Spinning In Her Grave (Glass Dick Jones) - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Mathias (Dec 16, 2008)

Bullet for my Valentine- All these things i hate revolve around me


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

*Obituary - Godly Beings* from _'Slowly We Rot'_
(I loved the old school Obituary,and this song is rather easy to play on my guitar  )


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

The Number Of The Beast (Live) - iron Maiden


----------



## furious styles (Dec 16, 2008)

relax - frankie goes to hollywood


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Flash of the Blade - A7X
Awesome cover of a great Iron Maiden song .


----------



## Mathias (Dec 16, 2008)

Eminem- Girls


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

say hello wave goodbye david gray


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

Devils Dance - Metallica feat the San Francisco Symphony


----------



## QueenB (Dec 16, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> relax - frankie goes to hollywood



lol.

"earth people"- dr. octagonnnn


----------



## Mathias (Dec 16, 2008)

Fort Minor- Right now.


----------



## george83 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd do anything for love (but i wont do that) - Meatloaf


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2008)

Chthonic-Quasi Putrefication

(Taiwanese Symphonic Black Metal band)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

havana affair -the ramones


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Listening to *Ascending The Devine *by *Sarpanitum*-for a new band,the technical skill they possess is phenomenal.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Dec 18, 2008)

Orchestra of Wolves - Gallows


----------



## Creepy (Dec 18, 2008)

Toto - Anna


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Artist: *13 WINTERS*
Album: *FEAR CANDY 45 b-THE UNSIGNED EDITION*
Song: *WRONG SIDE OF THE MIRROR*


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 18, 2008)

Alison Krauss- Get Me Through December

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcWN6gmDKT0&feature=PlayList&p=8935BC8DDBE78FFF&index=1


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Death Rattle - Pantera \m/


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

cartoon heros-aqua so dang catchy...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Ooh,whoops,now it's : Entombed - Left Hand Path \m/


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Tenacious D - Wonderboy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

stupid girls-pink

although i am not loving it at the moment...so changing to 

copacabana-barry!

that should get me in a good enough mood to have to go make cookies for work tomorrow...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

LORDI - Shotgun Divorce (Brilliant Song)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCuezqq9lFM&feature=related

Mischa Daniels featuring Natasha Hamilton - Round and Round

Housexy! lol


----------



## Weeze (Dec 19, 2008)

Weezer- the Red Album.
More specifically, The Greatest Man that Ever Lived.

Crack for my ears 
I love you, Rivers Cuomo.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Dec 19, 2008)

Apocalyptica - Hall of the Mountain King


----------



## Dance_Epidemic (Dec 19, 2008)

krismiss said:


> Weezer- the Red Album.
> More specifically, The Greatest Man that Ever Lived.
> 
> Crack for my ears
> I love you, Rivers Cuomo.



God damn, I love 'The Greatest Man That Ever Lived' so much. My favourite track off the new album, without a doubt.

I just wish they'd tour the UK already.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

Korpiklaani - Keep On Galloping

Awesome band,Awesome song. Finnish metal!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

the ballad of john and yoko :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh crap,I forgot to put this link in my original post-in case anyone wants to give folk metal a go,here's Korpiklaanis' 'Keep On Galloping'. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fZbucSufNm4&feature=related


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

heavy metal accordian! you need rep for this amazing discovery! thanks for the link!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> heavy metal accordian! you need rep for this amazing discovery! thanks for the link!



Eee,you're welcome-they're great,aren't they?


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Dec 19, 2008)

The Haunted - Walls of Jericho

probably my favorite chick screamer...she is so brutal


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Splatterhouse by Splatterhouse (Thrash/Goregrind/Death Metal)
From a mix CD I made.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Echoes of Eternity- The Kingdom


-Uriel


----------



## squidge dumpling (Dec 20, 2008)

phil collins - in the air tonight, from the album 101 power ballads.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> phil collins - in the air tonight, from the album 101 power ballads.



The only Phil Collins song I like.  *blames the dairy milk advert*


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Keep of Kalessin- Against the Gods...

This is addictive.

-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Killing Fields - Slayer from 'Divine Intervention' (1994)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Destroying Divinity- Monstrocity


-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Those Chosen by the Planet - Nobuo Uematsu from FFVII OST

The bell chimes,the gentle thudding in the background and the choral melody make this a haunting an unforgettable theme.

LINK! http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=_C77Eaq3CDQ


----------



## troubadours (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## William (Dec 20, 2008)

"Angel" & "You Had A Good Girl" - Angela Winbush


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 20, 2008)

teenage dirtbag-wheatus


----------



## frankman (Dec 21, 2008)

Sam Cooke's A Change Is Gonna Come, 
Billy Bragg's Life is a Riot (Between) the Wars


----------



## Uriel (Dec 21, 2008)

Autumn Casket- Winterthrall



-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Crown Of Thorns - Cryptopsy


----------



## troubadours (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Alex Reece - Pulp Fiction (remix DJ Hype).


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Anafey - Hip Optimist _from_ Brassic Beats Vol 1. A rather upbeat buncha tracks,these. If you like FatBoy Slim,I recommend giving these albums a listen


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

punk rock 101-bowling for soup


----------



## katorade (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Rubies (Dec 22, 2008)

^ "oh no" is so pretty! colin meloy's cover of it is great, too.

i'm listening to caribou. this record is spectacular :happy: 

View attachment andorra.jpg


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

Motorhead - English Rose


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Hieny (Shroombab Remix) by DeeJay Delta.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

'kay,now I'm listening to Bentley Rhythm Ace - This Is Carbootechnodiscotechnobooto.


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 22, 2008)

Steve Earl - City of Immigrants


----------



## troubadours (Dec 23, 2008)

does this count??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4HNNXFAgeo
i hope so. it's a fine song.


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 23, 2008)

Von_Pudge said:


> Steve Earl - City of Immigrants



Lol HAAAAAEI!

Good choice babe

I'm listening to Bloody Def Leppard :doh:


Oh and Faith No More


----------



## 0nlnn (Dec 23, 2008)

CAN I PLAY WITH MADNESS?! God...you just got to love Iron Maiden XD


----------



## intraultra (Dec 23, 2008)

this is really growing on me.


----------



## Von_Pudge (Dec 23, 2008)

Satyricon


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 23, 2008)

Modern Girl - Sleater-Kinney.


----------



## troubadours (Dec 23, 2008)

intraultra said:


> this is really growing on me.



that album is fantastic.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 23, 2008)

'masquerade' from the phantom of the opera original cast recording...


----------



## troubadours (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqq-jHV5huI&feature=related

:B


----------



## washburn (Dec 23, 2008)

Lonely day, System Of a Down


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 24, 2008)

Slayer - Angel of Death


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 24, 2008)

Von_Pudge said:


> Satyricon



Just one more reason why i love you so much ... you have the best taste in music 

Black crow.... on a tombstone!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2008)

A Cold Logistic Slaughter - Aborted



-Uriel


----------



## ladle (Dec 24, 2008)

The Pogues-Fairy tale of New York

Well it's just not Christmas Day until I hear this song!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 24, 2008)

Secret Valentine, We the Kings


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Sweet Love - M-Beat feat. Nazkyn

More old skool Jungle for me-this one reminds me of Christmas '94(I got Jungle Mania 2 for christmas from my grandmother).  Merry christmas,Dimmers Peeps  .


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Tubular Bells part one by Mike Oldfield-a masterpiece.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

in the ghetto- Elvis!!! :smitten:


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 24, 2008)

I just discovered a band called "Be Your Own Pet". They're great. They even have a song called "The Kelly Affair". You hipper folks will know what that's a homage to.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, and I'm listening to (and looking at) these big-haired Japanese dudes rock the FUCK out of _Anarchy In The UK_. 

It's kinda cool to realize they probably learned the lyrics by ear. they get kinda creative with them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM7qkCeYWDo


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Nuclëar Fröst!


----------



## furious styles (Dec 25, 2008)

i'm listening to queenB sing 'me and my bitch' by the notorious BIG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2008)

Blue Christmas- Elvis Presley


Thank you Jason


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 25, 2008)

mojochronic- Yuletide Zeppelin

It's a great remix 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCXuyIXOj08#


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2008)

Trilogy Suite Opus #5 - Yngwie J. Malmsteen



-Uriel


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 26, 2008)

Right now some sexy Jazz..... my ipod is on shuffle, if I linger here long enough, i'll let you know what's next....... Vanessa Brown - Whipped.


----------



## troubadours (Dec 26, 2008)

i'm so in love with this album


----------



## katorade (Dec 26, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm so in love with this album




I was seriously just about to post this. It's freaking amazing.


----------



## troubadours (Dec 26, 2008)

katorade said:


> I was seriously just about to post this. It's freaking amazing.



:} it really issss.


----------



## William (Dec 26, 2008)

Evolve- John Legend


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

Joy Ride - The Killers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 26, 2008)

blister in the sun-violent femmes


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

17 - Kings Of Leon


----------



## lalatx (Dec 26, 2008)

Katy Perry- Thinking of you.. very pretty song and has 2 videos 1 of which is a awesome 40's/war inspired video.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 27, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> blister in the sun-violent femmes





george83 said:


> 17 - Kings Of Leon





lalatx said:


> Katy Perry- Thinking of you.. very pretty song and has 2 videos 1 of which is a awesome 40's/war inspired video.



All very, very awesome stuff, people! 

I'm in a Violent Femmes mood now, but alas. I am in the middle of.....

Don't Stop- Innerpartysystem

They're from around here. I got excited!


----------



## george83 (Dec 27, 2008)

krismiss said:


> All very, very awesome stuff, people!



Thanks just got the new Kings of Leon album for xmas and I have to say it's their best yet .

In My Defence - Freddie Mercury


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 27, 2008)

Paper Planes - M.I.A.


----------



## troubadours (Dec 28, 2008)

the smiths - pretty girls make graves 
ad nauseam.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 28, 2008)

the weakness in me -joan armatrading


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 29, 2008)

MF Grimm-_American Hunger_, _The Downfall of Ibliys: A Ghetto Opera_
Big Pun-_Capital Punishment_


----------



## g-squared (Dec 29, 2008)

LooseWires - Kenna feat. The Cool Kids


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 29, 2008)

Conifer-_Crown Fire_


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 30, 2008)

Headmaster Ritual - The Smiths


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2008)

Rihanna- Rehab
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKjAHtqB_3E


----------



## elle camino (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks to wild zero, now it's juvenile.

you know how to use a triple beam ha
shit aint hard as it seem ha


----------



## JenXL (Dec 30, 2008)

Filly said:


> I'm listening to the old comedian Mitch Hedberg. He cracks me up.



He is from MN! I'm listening to "Afternoon Delight" by the 5th demention


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 30, 2008)

edguy - wake up dreaming black


----------



## Suze (Dec 31, 2008)

sia - buttons


----------



## g-squared (Dec 31, 2008)

Townies - Sir Salvatore


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 1, 2009)

Stereolab - Jenny Ondioline


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 1, 2009)

mamma mia - abba


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Zungenwurst vs. Schweinskopfsülze by MOZEK MOTORS


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Trust [Spanish Version] - Megadeth .


----------



## MattB (Jan 2, 2009)

Grateful Dead- Candyman, from American Beauty...


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Polaris from The Adventures Of Pete & Pete

Oh and Alec Empire


----------



## DeerVictory (Jan 3, 2009)

I could listen to Jeff Mangum croon for hours. 

King of Carrot Flowers


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 3, 2009)

Mother Mother's new album - Oh My Heart. Especially the song Hayloft. Wicked drive to it.


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mechanix - Megadeth  \m/


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 3, 2009)

Orchestra of Wolves by Gallows......they are kind of like if you took the Sex Pistols, and put them in a time capsule and released them back into society in 2007


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Set The World Afire - Megadeth \m/


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 3, 2009)

Losing Your Mind by Black Label Society...hell yes


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Skin O' My Teeth - Megadeth


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jan 3, 2009)

^ touche with the boss ass metal 

Girls Go Chopping by Lordi


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Breakpoint - Megadeth 

WOOHOO 800th post


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 3, 2009)

i'm frantically trying to cover all of my ground over the tunes i've overlooked this past year with all of the bloggers' "best of" 2008 lists. thus far i have to say i'm digging _my old kentucky blog's _round-up.

with that being said i'm currently listening to a lot of* dr. dog* - fantastic, good ol' feelin' rock n roll.

and a little bit of *candy coated killahz *("rich kids") in between. i make no sense, what can i say?

*Dr. Dog's *cover of Architecture in Helsinki's "_Heart It Races_" is AWESOME. :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne - Breaking The Rules


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kill The King - Megadeth

One of my fave tunes ever .


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Placebo - Pure Morning


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Megadeth - Foreclosure Of A Dream


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 3, 2009)

cowboy -kid rock


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Nightwish - Wish I Had An Angel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 3, 2009)

Fall Out Boy- Dance Dance


----------



## Derek1976 (Jan 3, 2009)

Somewhere Out There - Our Lady Peace


----------



## MattB (Jan 3, 2009)

Weezer- Holiday


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweetie Pie - Morrissey

This is prob his worst song ever.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 3, 2009)

Bon Iver They were on David Letterman last night and I am glad I caught the show. I had never heard of Bon Iver before. I really like this song, even if it is called .. skinny love.


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 4, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> Bon Iver They were on David Letterman last night and I am glad I caught the show. I had never heard of Bon Iver before. I really like this song, even if it is called .. skinny love.



Rep and a round of applause to you! Bon Iver was definitely one of my favorite discoveries in 2008, although the LP _For Emma, Forever Ago_ was technically self-released in the summer of '07. Most of us didn't really get a good listen until early '08 when Jagjaguar picked Vernon up. Cool story about that album? Vernon recorded it in almost complete seclusion in a log cabin during the winter in Wisconsin. 

Good news, though I'm sure you'll be happily sorting through all kinds of new material off of BI's LP - a new four song EP has just been released titled "Blood Bank". You can listen to the title track here ... for what it's worth, I absolutely love it. But I'm a pretty huge fan of Bon Iver so it's not much of a surprise. 

Also, my favorite rendition of "Skinny Love" has to be Vernon's performance on Jools Holland from the summer. At that point I had massively overplayed the tune yet I still managed to get chills watching it. If you haven't caught it yet, here it is (I bookmarked a much higher quality version of the performance a couple months ago, but it was taken down, so I hope that will suffice!).

My favorite tunes off of the LP have to be "For Emma" (sorry to be unoriginal but dammit, it's gorgeous!) and "Blindsided."

I tend to get excited when people mention artists I really like. I don't know if it's obvious at this point. :happy:

And uh, huge fan of blog radio. Also don't know if that was obvious at this point. 

Also, enjoy emoticons. That should be obvious byyyy this :wubu: point.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

Jazz Fusion station on Pandora Radio...and Steve doing dishes, which is making me VERY happy :happy:


----------



## troubadours (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8EelhTI2Jk


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

Good old..


Korn - freak on a leash


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2009)

Radiohead: Live in Concert show on NPR


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2009)

troubadours said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8EelhTI2Jk




One oldie deserves another....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I


----------



## MattB (Jan 5, 2009)

Black Flag- Six Pack

"Thirty-five dollars and a six-pack to my name..."


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

Toms' MP3

Artist: The End Of The Universe
Track: Wreckage
Genre: Hardcore/Metal


----------



## Oirish (Jan 5, 2009)

Jethro Tull- Live at the Isle of Wight


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2009)

Fort Minor- Get me gone


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 6, 2009)

Madrugada - What's On Your Mind


----------



## troubadours (Jan 6, 2009)

noble beast - andrew bird's latest that doesn't come out for a few weeks
:smitten: i love love love love love love love this man


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2009)

Gym Class Heroes- Peace Sign/Index Down


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 6, 2009)

Mudhoney - Touch Me I'm Sick


----------



## William (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been listening to the Pussycat Dolls this evening!!!


William


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thin White Duke Remix of Viva La Vida

it's pretty hard to make a Coldplay song better.....but this is pretty damn close


----------



## Mathias (Jan 6, 2009)

Metallica- All nightmare long


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 7, 2009)

Mindless Self Indulgence - Straight To Video


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 7, 2009)

Beats International - Dub be good to me


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2009)

Wantabelly said:


> Beats International - Dub be good to me



Super cool track...


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 7, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Super cool track...



Oh, i know.... it just reminds me of a carefree childhood  ....jam nitty gritty, you're listenin to the boys from the big bad city, this is jam hot, this is jam hot...


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 7, 2009)

Tom Waits

Dim the lights. Open a bottle of whine. Smoke cigarettes. Listen to Tom Waits.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 7, 2009)

John Lee Hooker-_The Legendary Modern Recordings 1948-1954_


----------



## viracocha (Jan 8, 2009)

Judas Priest-- Defenders of the Faith. An oldie but definite goody XP





Malice Mizer-- Merveilles. I don't care if Gackt is a ham, his voice is amazing! Not as sexy as Klaha though...


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 8, 2009)

*Porcupine Tree* - _Lazarus_
From their album titled Deadwing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHFnh2EcdGA

I think the song is marvelous. A beautiful combination of a mellow yet bold groove, wonderful lyrics (that I am swimming in these days) and well-written composition.

Lyrics:
As the cheerless towns pass my window
I can see a washed out moon through the fog
And then a voice inside my head, breaks the analogue
And says

"Follow me down to the valley below. You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

I survived against the will of my twisted folk
But in the deafness of my world the silence broke
And said

"Follow me down to the valley below. You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul"

"My David don't you worry
This cold world is not for you
So rest your head upon me
I have strength to carry you"

"Follow me down to the valley below. You know
Moonlight is bleeding from out of your soul
Come to us, Lazarus
It's time for you to go"


----------



## Mathias (Jan 8, 2009)

Ludacris- Theater of the Mind


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 8, 2009)

i've been getting into older acoustic blues lately. i like the real dirty percussive guitar/dobro playing, and the doomsday lyrics. namely son house and blind lemon jefferson.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 8, 2009)

R. Mutt said:


> i've been getting into older acoustic blues lately. i like the real dirty percussive guitar/dobro playing, and the doomsday lyrics. namely son house and blind lemon jefferson.



I remember the first time I saw a video of Son House, playing solo and slapping his guitar with so much force it sounded like Bonham's drumming on "When the Levee breaks" Dude was a badass of the highest order.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 8, 2009)

R. Mutt said:


> i've been getting into older acoustic blues lately. i like the real dirty percussive guitar/dobro playing, and the doomsday lyrics. namely son house and blind lemon jefferson.



yeah son house is awesome, i have "father of the delta blues" and "delta blues and spirituals."


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 8, 2009)

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

Turisas - Cursed Be Iron 
_Track featured in Terrorizer Magazines' 'Fear Candy #42'._


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 8, 2009)

The sound of me breathing...


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

sounds of Prince and The New Power Generation of the 80s ...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

Satyricon - Posessed


----------



## troubadours (Jan 9, 2009)

i go from andrew bird to this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrcsq0dyVG4


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 9, 2009)

A Skull Full Of Maggots - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

Pantera - F*cking Hostile :happy:


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

Im not really listening  im watching!


Ratatouille  animations + food  yum yum


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Reckoning Day - Megadeth 

Can't wait to see Megadeth on the 11th of Feb  . It's going to be an awsome show, Testement, Megadeth and Judas Priest    .


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 9, 2009)

george83 said:


> Reckoning Day - Megadeth
> 
> Can't wait to see Megadeth on the 11th of Feb  . It's going to be an awsome show, Testement, Megadeth and Judas Priest    .



Whoooo what a line up! I'm jealous! lol

I'm now listening to 

Wednesday 13 - Transylvania 90210


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Whoooo what a line up! I'm jealous! lol
> 
> I'm now listening to
> 
> Wednesday 13 - Transylvania 90210



I know its going to be awesome, I'm going with fellow Dimster Maxx Awesome

Now - No More Mr Nice Guy - Megadeth \m/


----------



## MattB (Jan 10, 2009)

Paul Butterfield Blues Band- East/West...just felt like it today...


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Who Will Save Your Soul- Jewel.

Gosh this is an old song.


----------



## viracocha (Jan 10, 2009)

Katamari Damacy soundtrack!





Naaa-na-na-na-na-na, na-naaaaa ...


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Ghostbusters Theme - Ray Parker Jr.

Oh yea this is a tune and a half   .


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

World O' Filth by GWAR (from 'Hell-O!')


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Suedehead - Morrissey


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Slight change of pace,now-

Come To Daddy (Little Lord Faulteroy Mix) - Aphex Twin
This guys' music is weird.Me likey very much.


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Boxers - Morrissey


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Little Roller Vol.1 (Nah Ease Up Mix) - L Double 

_From Jungle Mania 2-fairly old Jungle/Drum 'N' Bass album..._


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 10, 2009)

3 Doors Down- It's not my time 
Rock is good for the soul.


----------



## Isa (Jan 11, 2009)

Go Tell Somebody - King's X

I seriously love this song.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 11, 2009)

Eminem- My 1st Single


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Duran Duran - Ordinary World


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 11, 2009)

Two of Us- Aimee Mann and Micheal Penn (on a Starbucks compilation CD)


----------



## katorade (Jan 11, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Two of Us- Aimee Mann and Micheal Penn (on a Starbucks compilation CD)



That CD is awesome (I work at Starbucks, lol). I'm a huge Aimee Mann fan. If you haven't picked it up already, grab her new album @#%&*! Smilers.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 11, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Duran Duran - Ordinary World



Awww...that songs brings back lots of memories of my sister and I when we were teenagers. She is a big Duran Duran fan.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

mimosa said:


> Awww...that songs brings back lots of memories of my sister and I when we were teenagers. She is a big Duran Duran fan.



Hehee aww! I like a bit or Duran Duran sometimes :bow:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Dimmu Borgir - In Death's Embrace


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Drugs Or Me - Jimmy Eat World

I loved this album when it first came out


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 11, 2009)

*Opeth*'s Ghost Reveries album. Loud as hell. Trying to drown out the idiots outside my window(s).


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Stuck In A Moment You Cant Get Out Of - U2

Nice .


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Half Man,Half Machine - Goldie Lookin' Chain


----------



## troubadours (Jan 12, 2009)

http://www.lecargo.org/spip/okkervil_river/session_acoustique_96/videos-4646.html

yummy yum yum yum


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 12, 2009)

Children Of Bodom - Angels Don't Kill


----------



## gravity.plan (Jan 12, 2009)

I recently discovered the mashup artist Girl Talk.

I'm not so much into current pop music, but his last two albums are pretty damn well put together. The guy throws in some obscure stuff, too.

I'm also mentioning it, because it's currently free (if you don't want to donate) and legal (!) to download in full.

Only the snobbiest of snobs wouldn't consider it a great party album. heh.



I've also been back on a modest mouse kick.

Rediscovered my love for the song "Night on the Sun".
There's also a bluegrass tribute version of the track out there. (Sounds cheesy, and maybe it is, just a bit.. but I'm enjoying it as well!)


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 12, 2009)

Queen of the Borrowed Light by Wolves in the Throne Room

From the album Diadem of 12 Stars

I love this band, this song was what got me into them as I heard it on a podcast just as i was getting into Metal and I was fascinated by them


----------



## gravity.plan (Jan 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Two of Us- Aimee Mann and Micheal Penn (on a Starbucks compilation CD)



That track is originally from the "I am Sam" soundtrack.. which is one of the better beatles cover albums out there, at least that I've heard.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jan 12, 2009)

Silver, blue and gold by Bad Company


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wolf Parade - Shine A Light


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 12, 2009)

Sex on Fire by Kings of Leon.

<3 this band :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 12, 2009)

"French Kiss (The Songbird Sings Long Vocal Remix)," Lil' Louis and the World

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx_lBt-O2gE

ETA: I BET George is listening to Megadeth.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

One more before I disappear for the night...

*Robbing The Grave* by *Autopsy*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Cradle Of Filth - Dusk And Her Embrace


----------



## furious styles (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nu5UIwHA1Ls

slug and el-p spit over "driving me backwards" by eno + a kick/snare


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Deftones - Minerva


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 13, 2009)

Bgm from Castlevania..


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 13, 2009)

Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

Autopsy - Hole In The Head ('cause I feel like I've got one.)


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

R. C. Sproul - Hume (Pt. 2)

/nerd


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 13, 2009)

I am on a Sophie Tucker kick! Can't stop listening to her funny appealing shout-y voice.


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 13, 2009)

Pass me over - anthony hamilton


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

Cradle Of Filth - Scorched Earth Erotica


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition


----------



## Mathias (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWPhVKn5ES4

September originally by Earth Wind and Fire. Here's the Elite Beat Agents version.


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 14, 2009)

sonic chicken 4, probably the rockingest band to come out of perpignan, france. considering i've never heard any other bands from the perp'.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhZnQa8uYgk


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Slayer - 213

From _Divine Intervention_ (1994)

\m/ Hurrah \m/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2009)

Accept said:


> Opeth - Ghost of Perdition



I like. Favorited.


Right now: The mortal kombat theme. I'm about to start Kenpo.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 14, 2009)

Rihanna- Live your life


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2009)

Everything I Own- Bread







wow...lots of your guys' music sounds so angry!! lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Leftfield & Afrika Bambaataa- Afrika Shox


----------



## Accept (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's something less angry...

and more CAMPY AND MAJESTICALLY AWESOME!

HammerFall - Hearts on Fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k25X8RAjJ00


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Accept said:


> Here's something less angry...
> 
> and more CAMPY AND MAJESTICALLY AWESOME!
> 
> ...



LOL-Love that band. Power metal... 

Anyhow....I'm currently listening to Modest Mussorgsky's A Night On Bare Mountain/Bald Mountain...epic stuff. 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dl_t3xjxrrA <--- *LINK*!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 15, 2009)

"Love TKO," Teddy Pendergrass.

Oh, yeah.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2009)

giant steps by coltrane

"spiral" atm.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 15, 2009)

I hate admitting this.... but

"Let me Sign" & "Never Think" by Rob Pattinson.

In all honesty, I got a burned CD from one of my students, and now I'm in love with some hunky teenagers voice... :doh:


----------



## Mishty (Jan 15, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> Sex on Fire by Kings of Leon.
> 
> <3 this band :wubu:



God yes!
It's like evey awesome Southern Rock band gave up their best member, added in some slammin' guitars and BOOM... holy roller novocaine aka bliss on a disc.


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

Murray Head - One Night in Bangkok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgmoEHnUpjk

What a weird song/video... got linked to it and now it's in my head. :bow:


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2009)

A mashup of all the top 25 songs from 2008. Simply amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLaZ-8IMtt0


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 16, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> A mashup of all the top 25 songs from 2008. Simply amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLaZ-8IMtt0



Cool! Favorited!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaYqeIYSd80&feature=channel_page
Cirrus- Nassau

I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

Insane Clown Posse - "I Want My Shit" from Woodstock '99

Sumblime "What I got"


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Type O Negative - The Dream Is Dead :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Raining Blood - Slayer = EPIC WIN.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 16, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> "Love TKO," Teddy Pendergrass.
> 
> Oh, yeah.


 
wellIthinkIbetterletigo...lookslikeanotherloveTKO


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Queensrÿche - Silent Lucidity


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Satyricon - The Pentagram Burns


And how ironic.... 666 posts!!!!


----------



## Accept (Jan 16, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Satyricon - The Pentagram Burns
> 
> 
> And how ironic.... 666 posts!!!!



Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUOpUqni0_g


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 16, 2009)

it's raining men-the weather girls


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Come To Daddy (Pappy Mix) - Aphex Twin 

Video for this song is epic.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Black Sabbath - Paranoid


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

"To know him, is to love him" - Amy Winehouse


it's live, and it's lovely.


----------



## neah (Jan 17, 2009)

Ani Difranco - As Is

I always fall in love with lyrics


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 17, 2009)

It Ain't No Fun To Me by Graham Central Station


----------



## MattB (Jan 17, 2009)

Deep Purple- Lazy

Listening to the whole Machine Head CD, I can't help but think that it probably sounded better on vinyl...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Entwine - Bittersweet


----------



## MattB (Jan 17, 2009)

Moved on to Sepultura- Beneath the Remains...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2009)

I was just randomly surfing through wikipedia, and I found out that Jada Pinkett Smith is in a NU METAL band. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1g6viZ3DEw
Wicked Wisdom- Bleed all over me

It's pretty soft, and they have a long time before the'll become heavy hitters , but it's not too bad in my opinion. They sound as if they need more time to really blend, but it takes some serious balls for her to do so. I am still surprised.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 17, 2009)

Sweet Jane- Velvet Underground--and I'm trying to follow along on my guitar. It's not going well LOL


----------



## Accept (Jan 17, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I was just randomly surfing through wikipedia, and I found out that Jada Pinkett Smith is in a NU METAL band.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1g6viZ3DEw
> Wicked Wisdom- Bleed all over me
> ...



Dude yeah, a few months ago I read about that and caught that video on youtube. Who'd have thought?? Usually celebrities who form a band don't even approach the kind of music I like. (Not to say I like nu-metal that much, but it's better than some other stuff!  )


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2009)

"The Peter Criss Jazz," Don Caballero


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Sweet Jane- Velvet Underground--and* I'm trying to follow along on my guitar. *It's not going well LOL



Very cool!  Wish I were there to hear this.


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Rollin' (Air Raid Vehicle) - Limp Bizkit.

I remember when I used to think Limp Bizkit rocked lol.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Pet Shop Boys - Flamboyant

:blink: jup yup


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Black, Red, Yellow - Pearl Jam


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Faith No More - Midlife Crisis


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Very cool!  Wish I were there to hear this.



haha Thanks! But honestly...be grateful you're not! LOL


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Muse - Plug In Baby


----------



## troubadours (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## furious styles (Jan 18, 2009)

troubadours said:


>



give him one of these pills if he has any pain


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 18, 2009)

Cursed Be Iron - Turisas \m/


----------



## troubadours (Jan 18, 2009)

furious styles said:


> give him one of these pills if he has any pain



engine number nine conductor all aboard


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

The Killers - Human


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 18, 2009)

Whiter Shade of Pale- Percy Sledge


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 18, 2009)

MattB said:


> Moved on to Sepultura- Beneath the Remains...



\m/ AWESOME.



I've just stuck Slayers' 'Hell Awaits' album on-I'm listening to:

Slayer - Praise Of Death \M/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 18, 2009)

troubadours said:


>



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1u43KDiWD0


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 19, 2009)

Elf Tower New Mexico by Coheed And Cambria


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Cradle OF Filth - Guilded C**t


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Johnny Cash - I Walk The Line

Talk about mixin' it up lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Johnny Cash - I Walk The Line
> 
> Talk about mixin' it up lol



 I'd say...

I'm Listening to the 'Hell Awaits' album by Slayer.
Crypts Of Eternity - Slayer


----------



## Accept (Jan 19, 2009)

Symphony X - Revelation (Divus Pennae ex Tragoedia)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxI6RYxt2p0

final track from their concept album, 'Paradise Lost'


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 19, 2009)

When the East is in the house, oh my god, danger!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Artist - Black Messiah
Track - Moskau (Cover of Dschinghis Khan hit)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=EFn6iRsojQ8 <---link


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 19, 2009)

I just bought the Renaissance by Q-Tip. I'm about to jam out to it.


----------



## soleil3313 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was digging through my old CD's today and came across "Busted Stuff" by DMB....I absolutely love the song "Grey Street."

DMB brings back a lot of college memories.....any fellow Daveheads here??


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Metallica - Seek and Destroy


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Symphony Of Destruction [Radio Mix] - Megadeth


----------



## furious styles (Jan 20, 2009)

Eternal Vow from the Crouching Tiger soundtrack, by Tan Dun / Yo-Yo Ma et al.


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Big Brother (live from ozfest 2002) - Pulse Ultra


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Devourment - The Pick Axe Murders (Cannibal Corpse cover)


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 20, 2009)

Buckshot & 9th Wonder-The Formula


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Harajuku Girls - Gwen Stefani


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Guns N Roses - Paradise City


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cherry Bomb - Ash


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Deadstar Assembly - Perfectly Destroyed


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 21, 2009)

'Build a Bridge' ~ Limp Bizkit


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Most Beautiful Things - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Razzamatazz by REQ-featured on Brassic Beats Volume 1.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dude Love Theme - WWE Themes

LMAO CLASSIC TUNE


----------



## Accept (Jan 21, 2009)

Porcupine Tree - ".3"

Was just introduced to this band yesterday and have listened to a couple albums so far. It's like Opeth + Pink Floyd + Coldplay.


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Happiness - Goldfrapp


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

To Hell and Back - Venom


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Pretty - Korn


----------



## MattB (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks to some people here, I'm on a Slayer kick...

Slayer- Praise of Death is playing right now...


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dread And The Fugitive Mind - Megadeth


----------



## MasterShake (Jan 21, 2009)

Amon Amarth - Twilight of the Thunder God:





Emperor - IX Equilibrium:





Gojira - The Way of All Flesh:


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Truth Doesnt Make A Noise - The White Stripes


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix- Crosstown Traffic


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Aneurysm - Nirvana


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

F**cking Hostile - Pantera

Man, I love Pantera all over again! :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 22, 2009)

Here Again - Rush 

...I'm just getting into Rush at the mo~


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Motley Crue - Home Sweet Home

A rock classic


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

A Tout Le Monde (Set Me Free) - Meagdeth Feat. Cristina Scabbia

My fave megadeth song .

I prefer this version to the original Cristina's vocals work really well on it .


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 22, 2009)

Q - Tip- ManWomanBoogie (Featuring Amanda Diva)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kcUlPJuPCY

That beat is funky!


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

When I Look At The World - U2


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Hot & Cold - Katy Perry

I have the music channel on if you were wondering..... lol


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Hot & Cold - Katy Perry
> 
> I have the music channel on if you were wondering..... lol



Nothing to be ashamed about its a catchy wee song lol.

We Die Young - Alice in Chains

Now this is a song .


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

george83 said:


> Nothing to be ashamed about its a catchy wee song lol.
> 
> We Die Young - Alice in Chains
> 
> Now this is a song .



It is... VERY catchy! It's been stuck in my head for days now! lol

Need You Like A Drug - Zeromancer


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

It is extremely catchy I really want to go out and buy the album and I have not said that about a pop album in a hell of a long time.

It Doesn't Matter - Wyclef Jean Feat The Rock and Melky Sedeck


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 23, 2009)

A Lost Forgotten Sad Spirit - Burzum


----------



## george83 (Jan 23, 2009)

Open Up Your Eyes - Leya


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Poison Messiah - Abscess from 'Horrorhammer' (2007)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Loituma - Ievan Polkka http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BN4cLlIKnoA 

Because this=WIN.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOtKdOY9PfA

can't stop listening to that fucking song, the beat is so raw.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

One more from me...

Crown Of Horns by Cryptopsy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 24, 2009)

Danger Danger- Naughty Naughty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgvoSwUoaQE


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Stinkfist - Tool


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Enchanted Bodies - Gruesome Stuff Relish



Hello...


----------



## MattB (Jan 25, 2009)

Raveonettes- Remember

From Chain Gang of Love


----------



## MattB (Jan 25, 2009)

Back to back posts, six hours apart....

I kept getting more and more retro today until I landed somewhere in the 60's...

Currently listening to *Swingin' Medallions*- Double Shot (Of My Baby's Love)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=GgMQkEz5Uvs


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Cradle Of Filth - The Mordant Liquor Of Tears


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

*Artist:* _Blackfeet_
*Song:* _Dubcat_
*Album:* _Brassic Beats Vol.2_

Trying to hold of Brassic USA was too hard.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Turbonegro - Do You Dig Destruction


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh to Be in Love - Kate Bush

I absolutely adore Kate Bush... she is a total idol of mine


----------



## MattB (Jan 26, 2009)

Kool and the Gang- Jungle Boogie

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=NxwCCdTGvOM

"Get Down, Get Down!"


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Band: Gadget
Genre: Grindcore
Track: "H5N1"


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Johnny Cash - Hurt


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 27, 2009)

the velvet underground


----------



## ahtnamas (Jan 27, 2009)

Lit- My Own Worst Enemy


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

High Time - Grateful Dead


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Papa Roach - Between Angels And Insects


----------



## Angellore (Jan 27, 2009)

Cartoon Boyfriend - The Wonder Stuff


----------



## frankman (Jan 27, 2009)

The musical equivalent of a brick in the face, but in a good way: 

View attachment raised fist.jpg


----------



## QueenB (Jan 27, 2009)

oh man. 







:blush:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Foo Fighters - All My Life


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

Agoraphobic Nosebleed - A Hundred Dead Rabbits

Bloody hell,it finished before I could even type the title...19 seconds?! wtf...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Ministry - Watch Yourself


----------



## MattB (Jan 27, 2009)

Budgie- Living On Your Own

Budgie is pretty darn good...I wish I had found them much sooner. (Save for the cover Metallica did on the Garage EP...)


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Kent - Kärleken Väntär


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hypnotized- Fleetwood Mac

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkrO3ZHLMm0


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Satyricon - Black Crow On A Tomb Stone


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 28, 2009)

Naked Cousin ~ PJ Harvey


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## ryliestephens (Jan 28, 2009)

private dancer- tina turner


i have always loved her music... no one my age felt the same way..lol how many 15 year olds sleep at the box office all night with their grandmothers waiting to buy tickets for tina turner lol LOVE HER!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Freur Frei - Rammstein


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

Everything Evil - Coheed and Cambria

...yet more C&C


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Post Punk Progression by Cut La Roc.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Nelly Furtado - Nothing At All


----------



## frankman (Jan 29, 2009)

Me first and the Gimme Gimmes' phantom of the opera. 
I still grin like a maniac every time I hear them...


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 29, 2009)

Pat Benatar - Love is a Battlefield


----------



## William (Jan 29, 2009)

Miles Davis

"Kind of Blue" Album 

William


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

Fish ~ Silent Cruise - Yoko Kanno


----------



## MattB (Jan 29, 2009)

Cryptic Slaughter- Money Talks

"An oldie but a goodie!!"


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Track: Feel My Pain-Dillinja


----------



## Mathias (Jan 29, 2009)

D-12: Fight Music


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Michael Jackson by FatboySlim


----------



## Mathias (Jan 30, 2009)

Kanye West- Gone


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

This Is Carbootechnodiscotechnobooto by Bentley Rhythm Ace


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Lily Allen - LDN


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

It Was Her House That Killed Nessarose - Hannah Fury


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Meshuggah - Spasm


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

The battle theme of _Final Fantasy 7_ . Because I am awesome.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 31, 2009)

Daft Punk - Robot Rock


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Daft Punk - Robot Rock



Awesome track-I love Daft Punk. 


Track: Puppet Master
Artist: Generation Dub
Album: Drum And Bass Arena Disc 2 (Grooverider)


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Atrocity - Cold, Black Days


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

Keep On Galloping - Korpiklaani

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fZbucSufNm4 In case you wanna listen.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 2, 2009)

The Way You Look Tonight- Michael Buble version :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 2, 2009)

Belinda Carlisle- Mad About You


I'm feeling very 80s... and so is my iPod apparently.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 3, 2009)

Slick Rick and Doug E Fresh- La di da di

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt-ZE3OtKH0&feature=related

I said "La di da di, we like to party" like 80 times while listening to other songs on my ipod, so I had to go find the song on youtube.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung .... What? I felt like it


----------



## Esther (Feb 4, 2009)

Sleater-Kinney - Wilderness

Most people love them or hate them, no in betweens.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung .... What? I felt like it




Lol.....and I CAN laugh at you 'cause I have posted that one in the thread myself before


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol.....and I CAN laugh at you 'cause I have posted that one in the thread myself before



Hehehe~

Yeah I'm in a 80s new wave-ish mood today


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in an 1860's kind of mood tonight...

A Night On Bald Mountain - Modest Mussorgsky


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

Now-

To Separate The Flesh From The Bones - The Manticore

Sick,Intense Goregrind/Death Metal.


----------



## addie17 (Feb 5, 2009)

Totally pop and totally awesome (I <3 mashups):

DJ Earworm--United States of Pop 2008

You can listen to it @ www.djearworm.com


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Dance Hall Days - Wang Chung .... What? I felt like it



Ha,that song's on the Grand Theft Auto-Vice City soundtrack-I'm quite familiar with it.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 6, 2009)

Killing Me Softly - The Fugees

Lauren Hill is amazing


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 6, 2009)

Cee Lo, Ludacris, and Trick Daddy- Sugar


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Constant Craving - KD Lang

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1wy9YiUyII


I don't know what it is about KD Lang but I think I would consider an experimental lesbian encounter with her......:blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2009)

Carcass - Corpereal Jigsaw Quandary

British gore legends.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 8, 2009)

Deadstar Assembly - Send Me An Angel


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 8, 2009)

Foreigner - HEART!!! I just died in your arms toniiiiiight!!! 

:bounce:


----------



## Moley42 (Feb 8, 2009)

John Lennon - Imagine


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Cryptopsy - Phobophile

A-MAZ-ING.


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Problem Child - AC/DC


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBad5v42sw4

Eminem getting his ass ripped in half at scribble jam. lol 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC3z7kOTENY

Swann vs Breez Evaflowin. Breez got MURDERED, but a lot of shitty gay jokes..... lol


----------



## george83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Everlong - Foo Fighters  

Love this song


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2009)

Protest the Hero- Bloodmeat




-Uriel


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 9, 2009)

Adele - 19

Andrew Bird - Andrew Bird and the Mysterious Production of Eggs

Over the Rhine - Live from Nowhere, Volume 2


----------



## inertiatic_sks (Feb 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Protest the Hero- Bloodmeat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really dig everything they've put out, but the tapping section in that song is rad.

Within the last few minutes:
The Game Needed Me- Minus the Bear
The Girl- City and Colour
You Think You're John Fucking Lennon- glassJAw


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

Coal Chamber - Fiend


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 10, 2009)

The Saturdays - Issues


----------



## Mishty (Feb 10, 2009)

Both versions of "Flame Trees" from the Little Fish soundtrack!

:happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 10, 2009)

Deuce - Kiss


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 10, 2009)

Some old skool jungle...

DJ Krome,Mr Time - Studio 1 Lik


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 10, 2009)

Burnin' Up--The Jonas Brothers


Don't judge.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 10, 2009)

Gavin DeGraw :>


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 11, 2009)

Joy Divison - Love Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## george83 (Feb 11, 2009)

I Know Jack - Megadeth


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 11, 2009)

Kenny Chesney - Tin Man.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 12, 2009)

The proclaimers- 500 miles


----------



## icenine (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been trying to listen to Santogold today but i just can't seem to get into it.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Meatloaf - Bat Out Of Hell

This tape used to be on the car stereo A LOT when I was a youngster-still one of my favorites.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

Sepultura - Inner Self


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 13, 2009)

Kaskade featuring Deadmau5- Move for me... again lol 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQTedx7l8wg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2009)

Magnet and Steel- Walter Egan :wubu:


----------



## george83 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden .


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

'sup!?

Codename John - The Pussy mixing into Twisted Individual - Canibal Lunch.It's Drum 'n' Bass,so it's all good.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 14, 2009)

I looooove this song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntL6lB-Gxf0


----------



## Tania (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm listening to old KYA radio airchecks from 1965. "On an all-night flight to International Nowhere! SUPER FREAK 1260!"


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 14, 2009)

Wrecking Ball - Davenport Cabinet

I just slipped on my Davenport Cabinet shirt and thought I'd listen to Nostalgia In Stereo, fantastic stuff


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Shy Fx-Who Run Tings
Showing the new kids how Jungle/Drum'n'Bass how it's done. Hells Yeah. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKJdDJvyQ7I&feature=related


----------



## george83 (Feb 14, 2009)

Aneurysm (live) - Nirvana

Bloody love this song .


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Cryptopsy - Crown Of Horns 

\m/ \m/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

Pink- Most Girls..........this was right after Sober by Pink


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Colosseum - Corridors Of Desolation

EPIC Funeral Doom Metal from Finland. Wikipedia entry on Funeral Doom -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funeral_Doom#Funeral_doom


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 16, 2009)

Chemical Kids and Mechanical Brides - Pierce the Veil


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 17, 2009)

The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2009)

Come To Daddy - Aphex Twin

The video for this song = EPIC WIN. Also,I really want to do a cover of Come To Daddy,death metal style!


----------



## addie17 (Feb 17, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony


LOVE this song! 

I'm currently listening to LoveGame by Lady Gaga... mostly because I love the "I wanna take a ride on your disco stick" lyric... hahaha


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 17, 2009)

*That Was Just Your Life - Metallica*




​


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 18, 2009)

too fake by hockey this song kicks ass!


----------



## Tania (Feb 18, 2009)

Right now I'm listening to Amy's Theme by the Lovin' Spoonful and Tony DeSare's Bizarre Love Triangle cover. On a loop.

These are really good at yanking my emotional chain, as it were. Add "We've Only Just Begun" and I'll probably cry for two days straight.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQFuNHCMF2Y

we can be heroes just for one day.


----------



## Tania (Feb 18, 2009)

That's one of my favorite Bowies.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2009)

Blackstreet- No diggity


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 18, 2009)

Where Eagles Dare - Iron Maiden

Up the Irons!


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 18, 2009)

Weezer - Buddy Holly


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 18, 2009)

Stan - Eminem


----------



## circeenoir (Feb 18, 2009)

Lost Without U- Robin Thicke


----------



## jaxjaguar (Feb 18, 2009)

Metallica - Death Magnetic

I wish these guys would have worked with Rick Rubin in the 90's and early 2000's. Like many others, I lost faith in Metallica after Load, so this is a huge comeback.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

The album "The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady" by Charles Mingus.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2009)

The Awakening by Agiel. Brutal and technically wonderful death metal band-this album will crush your ears! 

Track: 2-"The Awakening"
Artist: Agiel
Album: "Dark Pantheons Again Will Reign" (2002)


----------



## MattB (Feb 18, 2009)

The Specials- Gangsters

Just a very cool song...


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 19, 2009)

Human After All - Daft Punk

.... wow, I LOVE daft punk so much


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 19, 2009)

The album "Bright Blue Dream" by {{{Sunset}}}.
MARVELOUS album!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2009)

Fear Candy #50
Track 01: Deinonychus - Manoeuver East
Pretty cool Doom Metal track.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 19, 2009)

Bright Eyes - Take it Easy


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 20, 2009)

Lemon Jelly- Stay with you


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 20, 2009)

I feel so old cos I havent heard of many of the artist that people are posting about. 
I am listening to Heather Headley. She's got such a beautiful voice.


----------



## george83 (Feb 20, 2009)

(Take These) Chains - Judas Priest \m/


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 20, 2009)

Yaweh Is My Sacrifice by Agiel


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 21, 2009)

Stone Temple Pilots - Down


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 21, 2009)

Sty&#769;risvølurin - Ty&#769;r


----------



## george83 (Feb 21, 2009)

Chemical Tribe - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 21, 2009)

Blind Guardian - The Soulforged


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 21, 2009)

I <3 Blind Guardian!


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 21, 2009)

They're amazing. 

Sonata Arctica - Kingdom for a Heart


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 21, 2009)

Serenity Painted Death - Opeth


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Band Name: *Ion Dissonance *
Track: *101101110110001*

Mathcore from Canada-damn!


----------



## Orchid (Feb 21, 2009)

Bobby Caldwell - All or Nothing at All


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

The Corrs - Angel


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Deinonychus - Manoeuvre East

Slow but heavier than hell,with anguished growled lyrics and guitar riffs drenched with brilliance. Doom metal at its' finest.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 21, 2009)

Coheed and Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 21, 2009)

The album "Insurgentes" by Steven Wilson. <3


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Meditatio IV by Melancolia Estatica (Italian Black Metal,this song is a 10 minute epic filled with haunting melodies and swift time sig changes).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2009)

Tiesto - Bright Morning Star


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2009)

Bobby Caldwell - Until you come back to me:smitten::wubu:


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2009)

Bobby Caldwell
All Or Nothing At All

enjoy great song great musician:blush::smitten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDYahHb2J4Q&feature=related.com


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 22, 2009)

Vastness and Sorrow - Wolves in the throne Room

...I'm so annoyed I missed seeing them live a few weeks ago x.x


----------



## Suze (Feb 22, 2009)

the partisan - leonard cohen


----------



## Mathias (Feb 22, 2009)

Linkin Park- Hit the Floor


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

*Artist:* Locus Mortis
*Track:* 'Avvento'
*Album:* Fear Candy 50


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 23, 2009)

Biffy Clyro - Mountains


----------



## furious styles (Feb 23, 2009)

nine inch nails - ruiner

one of the phattest beats of all time


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 23, 2009)

Bowling For Soup- Punk Rock 101


----------



## Orchid (Feb 23, 2009)

Bobby Caldwell - LoveLite :blush::smitten:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 23, 2009)

Justin Timberlake Dead & Gone


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 23, 2009)

I got an advance copy of U2's new album from the record company.. very very very good.. instant classic if u ask me..

but all day i was listening to fade to grey by visage


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 23, 2009)

I Will Lay Down My Bones Among the Rocks and Roots - Wolves in the Throne Room

Yup, more WITTR, what can I say I'm addicted to this band right now


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

"Super Bad" by Bonafide. Fairly old-skool jungle,that mixes in nicely with "Truly One" by Origin Unknown.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

Moonlighting - Al Jareau


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 23, 2009)

Chromeo - Tenderoni


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Musique by Daft Punk.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 24, 2009)

its the duke this week. lotus blossom is beautiful. that strayhorn partnership was amazing


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 24, 2009)

Against Me!

Walking Is Still Honest

Anarcho-folk-punk songs about atheist parents teaching their children the harsh reality of life warm my heart like rapture on Sunday morning.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 24, 2009)

Isis-_Celestial_, _Sgnl>05_


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 24, 2009)

From the Dark Past - Mayhem


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

King Must Die - Wicked Wisdom


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 25, 2009)

Kiss the Sky- Shawn Lee. My mom told me to listen to it and I love it.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 25, 2009)

So, I've got a new playlist on my iPod called "shame" and it's full of all kinds of random faves like:


Freshman - The Verve Pipe

****Blood Red and Goin' Down - Tanya Tucker  LISTEN!


Lola - The Kinks

&

Never Think - Rob Pattinson (yeah yeah, I'm lame, so sue me.)


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 25, 2009)

Angra - Nova Era


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 25, 2009)

Flesh Into Gear - CKY


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0McjkmKqmo

Flo-Rida and Will.i.am- In the ayer

Damn you radio for playing this song about the Sooners and getting it stuck in my head! lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

The Eternal Triumvirate by AGIEL. This band = WIN.


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 25, 2009)

evidence faith no more


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Here's another of my favorite Drum 'n' Bass tracks: *The Burial *by *Leviticus*. Just pure awesomeness (pretty sure I'm just making up words now...).


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 25, 2009)

Tears for Fears - Shout


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Artificial Intelligence - Desperado

Awesome D'n'B track mixed by the one and only DJ Hype.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 25, 2009)

Chariots Of Fire - Vangelis


----------



## Mathias (Feb 26, 2009)

Blurry- Puddle of Mudd


----------



## furious styles (Feb 26, 2009)

RZA - opening theme (raise your sword)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWw6ttP7af4


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm Like A Bird - Nelly Furtado ...listened to that earlier on the ride home from work ... (on cd)


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 26, 2009)

Immortal Bliss - Aghora


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 26, 2009)

The entire Leon Redbone discography playlist. Good stuff.


----------



## QueenB (Feb 26, 2009)

i've been obsessed with "Xxplosive"- dr. dre


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Feb 26, 2009)

Interpol - Slow Hands


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 26, 2009)

Nothing Else Matters - Lucie Silvas

(awesome Metallica cover!)


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 26, 2009)

lemonadebrigade said:


> Tears for Fears - Shout




I LOVE TEARS FOR FEARS!


listening to Talib Kweli - just to get by


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 26, 2009)

Joy Divison - Love Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 26, 2009)

Adele, I just bought her CD "19" and I'm loving it


----------



## george83 (Feb 27, 2009)

Blackend - Metallica 

*Head bangs*


----------



## frankman (Feb 27, 2009)

Out of step with the world!!! 

View attachment minorthreat.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

Youth of the Nation - P.O.D.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 27, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> Adele, I just bought her CD "19" and I'm loving it



She is awesome!

As for me~

The Unforgiven III - Metallica


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Adab To The Mighty by Agiel.


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm listening to ZIS. 
The video's a bit understated, but not bad.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2009)

Day by Day - Godspell Sountrack


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 28, 2009)

It Was Her House That Killed Nessarose - Hannah Fury

.... oh my... Hannah Fury <3 :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 2, 2009)

Daft Punk - Make Love


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Mar 2, 2009)

Rise Against - Drones


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Girls by The Prodigy.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 2, 2009)

"Bad Habits," Thin Lizzy

Biggup to the Minor Threat, above.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 2, 2009)

"Deanna," Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## furious styles (Mar 3, 2009)

The Specials, "A Message to You, Rudy"


----------



## george83 (Mar 3, 2009)

Behind the Sun - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

Under the Bridge - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## george83 (Mar 3, 2009)

The Hitman - Queen


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 3, 2009)

Weather Report Suite (Live) - Grateful Dead - Dick's Picks Volume One - 1973

such beauty....


----------



## george83 (Mar 3, 2009)

Damage Case - Motorhead


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Mar 3, 2009)

Weezer - Hash Pipe


----------



## _broshe_ (Mar 3, 2009)

Enter Sandman by metalica as I went to reply, and now Crazy train by Ozzy osborn


----------



## george83 (Mar 3, 2009)

Morgenstern - Rammstein


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

Master of Puppets - Apocalytica


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2009)

Lee "Scratch" Perry - "The End of an American Dream" CD


----------



## Dance_Epidemic (Mar 3, 2009)

Roxy Music - 'Love is the Drug'

Bryan Ferry is amazing.


----------



## Suze (Mar 3, 2009)

beyonce- irreplaceable
and 5min ago it was britney spears- womanizer

eh no i don't know either :blink:

(wtf is happening to me? )


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2009)

_Puppy Phat Number One _by _The Lo-Fidelity Allstars_

''That's what I'm talkin' 'bout,baby..."


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 3, 2009)

Let's see...I just listened to "The Complete Birth of the Cool" by Miles Davis, last night.


Absolutely marvelous stuff!


Dennis


----------



## george83 (Mar 4, 2009)

Driving Up The Ceiling - Spiderbait

The best band to come from Australia since AC/DC .


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Colosseum - Corridors Of Desolation

It's just...doomiful.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 4, 2009)

Die With Your Boots On - Iron Maiden


----------



## circeenoir (Mar 4, 2009)

Sonne- Rammstein


----------



## QueenB (Mar 4, 2009)

"zoo-music girl"- the birthday party


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 4, 2009)

Safety Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Mar 4, 2009)

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 5, 2009)

lemonadebrigade said:


> Muse - Hysteria


LOVE That song!


Listening to: Blind Melon - No Rain


----------



## george83 (Mar 5, 2009)

Timothy - Jet


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

Made You Look - NAS


----------



## george83 (Mar 5, 2009)

Let The Right One Slip In - Morrissey


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

The Lo-Fidelity Allstars - Pony Pressure

The title is a bit WTF,but this is a wicked tune.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

*NEW TUNE*

KRS One - Sound Of Da Police

This is so cool...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> *NEW TUNE*
> 
> KRS One - Sound Of Da Police
> 
> This is so cool...



That's only new to you......

Woop woop.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VRZq3J0uz4


And since you went old school.... 

Public Enemy - Shut 'em Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB4D-GbQ9A4

Public Enemy- Burn Hollywood Burn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6MlwT1lBk0&feature=related

and one of my personal faves:

Public Enemy- 911 is a Joke
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ-ldcnhsLY&feature=related

Sir Mix a Lot- yeah he sang about more than big butts.... 

One Time's Got No Case
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwLdI947Rk4


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Deicide - In The Eyes Of God


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

Tom Petty - Breakdown

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNxfPAF1frM


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Submerged In Boiling Flesh - Cannibal Corpse

Intense,paranoia driven track. A-Stounding!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

_Burning In The Undertow Of God _by _*The Angelic Process*_


----------



## frankman (Mar 10, 2009)

The Hush Sound - Lions Roar

I'm addicted. The Hush Sound makes me insanely happy.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2009)

frankman said:


> The Hush Sound - Lions Roar
> 
> I'm addicted. The Hush Sound makes me insanely happy.



I was obsessed with The Hush Sound a while back. They always make me happy.


----------



## frankman (Mar 10, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I was obsessed with The Hush Sound a while back. They always make me happy.



I still don't know if I prefer the guy's or the girl's voice. I really dig the incredibly well-crafted poppyness, like Ben Folds or Nellie McKay...BUT right now I could go on about their virtues forever, so since your taste was impeccable a while back: what's the obsession right now?


----------



## Mishty (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a lover of uber mellow tunes, but lately, as in the last 48 hours, I've only heard one song Sex On Fire  - Kings of Leon

I haven't been into a song this..._poprocky_ since high school's Last Kiss - Pearl Jam 

But yeah, it's a really hot song.


----------



## frankman (Mar 10, 2009)

Mishty said:


> I'm a lover of uber mellow tunes, but lately, as in the last 48 hours, I've only heard one song Sex On Fire  - Kings of Leon
> 
> I haven't been into a song this..._poprocky_ since high school's Last Kiss - Pearl Jam
> 
> But yeah, it's a really hot song.



Got to appreciate a song about fucking Liv Tyler.:bow:


----------



## Mishty (Mar 10, 2009)

frankman said:


> Got to appreciate a song about fucking Liv Tyler.:bow:



Oh no you din't! :blink:

Really?


----------



## frankman (Mar 10, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Oh no you din't! :blink:
> 
> Really?



True story.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2009)

frankman said:


> I still don't know if I prefer the guy's or the girl's voice. I really dig the incredibly well-crafted poppyness, like Ben Folds or Nellie McKay...BUT right now I could go on about their virtues forever, so since your taste was impeccable a while back: what's the obsession right now?



I am obsession-less right now. I'm usually really into this band Jack's Mannequin- it was at one of their concerts that I first saw The Hush Sound, actually. But the newest Jack's Mannequin CD was a little disappointing. Right now, the artists getting the most play time on my iPod are As Tall As Lions, Charlotte Sometimes, Jack Johnson, and The Format.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

Serpent Masquerade by Agiel.

Look,I'm sorry I keep harping on about these guys...but Agiel = WIN. Very Much \m/!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 11, 2009)

Proclamation - Gentle Giant

I <3 Gentle Giant


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 11, 2009)

Propeller heads- Take California

Ozomatli- Saturday Night

Back and forth.


----------



## protuberance (Mar 11, 2009)

Stevie Nicks - Stand Back I absolutely love this song. I've always loved her voice and have had huge crush on her.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 11, 2009)

Eminem- Drug Ballad


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 12, 2009)

Chromeo - Momma's Boy


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Corridors Of Desolation - Colosseum


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Fight Like A Brave - RHCP


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

I Can't Let You In - Hannah Fury


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

19th Nervous Breakdown - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Run Rabbit Junk - Yoko Kanno


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Astral Conversations With Toulouse Lautrec - Ash


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

In This World (LIVE Version) --- Moby & Diane Charlemagne


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Angry Chair (live) - Alice In Chains

Classic Tune


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

george83 said:


> Angry Chair (live) - Alice In Chains
> 
> Classic Tune



yes it is. I like that one also.


----------



## george83 (Mar 18, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> yes it is. I like that one also.



Your a man of great taste I'm hoping to see Alice In Chains again in August when they are supporting....

I Disappear - Metallica

It's going to be an awesome show .


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 18, 2009)

American boy by Estelle


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 18, 2009)

"Love Me Sexy" by Jackie Moon.

I had absolutely no idea Will Ferrell could hold a tune...and can he!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vwZAkfLKK8&feature=channel_page
Gustavo Dudamel conducts the Simon Bolivar Orchestra at the Proms - Arturo Márquez's Danzón No. 2


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Artist: *Autopsy*
Track: *Gasping For Air*
Album: *Severed Survival*


----------



## Uriel (Mar 18, 2009)

Cradle of Filth -Midian- Track: Her Ghost In The Fog...



-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Cradle of Filth -Midian- Track: Her Ghost In The Fog...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Very cool-not my favorite track,but still very atmospheric.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2009)

The Decemberists - The Crane Wife(pretty much the whole album)


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Satans' Curse by Possessed.


----------



## frankman (Mar 21, 2009)

This Bike is a Pipe Bomb. 

Their album Three Way Tie for a Fifth is a great big sloppy folksy punk explosion.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Tunnel Of Ions by Wormed-some intense Death Metal right there.


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

I Hate Myself And Want To Die - Nirvana

this song has the best lyrics ever!!!

Runny nose and runny yolk
Even if you have a cold still
You can cough on me again
I still havent had my fulfill

In the someday what's that sound? (x4)

Broken heart and broken bones
Think of how a castrated horse feels
One more quirky cliche'd phrase
You're the one I wanna refill

In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?

most people don't realize
that two large pieces of coral,
painted brown, and attached tohis skull
with common wood screws can makea child look like a deer

In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?

Runny nose and runny yolk
Even if you have a cold still
You can cough on me again
I still havent had my fulfill

In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?
In the someday what's that sound?


----------



## DesignAddict (Mar 21, 2009)

Ordinary World - Duran Duran


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

She's Only 18 - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

At Dawn They Sleep....
Slayer...


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Alsatian Cousin - Morrissey


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Blasphemy by Morbid Angel. I want to buy an album of theirs'.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 21, 2009)

Hold Out Your Hand - Chris Squire


----------



## frankman (Mar 21, 2009)

Thermals - Here's Your Future!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2009)

I Think We're Alone Now- The Click Five



I heart punk/rock covers of 80s songs. :blush:


----------



## frankman (Mar 21, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I heart punk/rock covers of 80s songs. :blush:



Got some for you:

The Living End did one hell of a job on Soft Cell's Tainted Love. It almost feels like they made the original. Seriously, that good.

Save Ferris has done a decent Come On Eileen, although imho, touching Dexies Midnight Runners is a little like blasphemy.

So that leaves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO7sTntruzg


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Revolution by The Ganja Kru. More Jungle/Drum N Bass  .


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 21, 2009)

The bucketheads- The bomb


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

*Lucy's Fucking Sky* _by_ Lords of Acid


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 21, 2009)

Dog Days by Florence & the Machine. I ruddy LOVE this song! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0ZPTFfpO40


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2009)

Robin Thicke- Wanna love you girl


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 21, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix - Bold as Love


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm listening to Inhume.

sum delishyus death metal for my hungry ears.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK8camljc98

Flying Lotus- Friday Night Funk

Recent adult swim bump song.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cherry Pie - Warrant


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

Was Listening to: Fucks Like a Star - Porcelain and the Tramps
Now Listening to their Song "Sugar Cube"


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Faith & the Muse - Trauma Coil



-Uriel


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 22, 2009)

Safe - Chris Squire


----------



## Esther (Mar 22, 2009)

Hot Snakes.


----------



## lalatx (Mar 23, 2009)

This evening has been a evening of listening to random music... My music taste is all over the place....
TI- Live Your Life 
Carrie Underwood- Just a Dream 
Charlotte Sometimes- Losing Sleep
Lady Gaga- Poker Face
Katy Perry- Hook up.... not the Kelly Clarkson cover 
Fefe Dobson- If I was a Guy, He Smiled (take my Heart), Pepper Spray... all new from her and surprising good. 
Blue October- Dirt Room
Framing Hanley- Lollipop... Rocker version of the Lil Wayne song 
Augustana- Sweet and Low
I Nine- 7 days of Lonely 
Kings of Leon- Use Somebody ( I love the singers voice)
Porcelain- F**k the Radio


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 23, 2009)

Otis Redding - These arms of mine


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 23, 2009)

Video Killed The Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## frankman (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm doing the rockband/guitar hero thing tonight. We'll be playing:

Rage against the Machine - Testify
Jane's Addiction - Mountain Song
Beck - E-pro

And there will be _NO SLEEP TILL BROOKLYN_.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

right now .... listening to U2 (The Best Of 1980-1990)


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Thela Hun Ginjeet - Les Claypool's Frog Brigade


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2009)

Carolina Liar


I pretty much have their CD on repeat.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Queen's Greatest Hits


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

The Pick Axe Murders - Devourment


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

The End Complete III - The End Complete - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Jem - Freezepop


----------



## Proner (Mar 24, 2009)

Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 24, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Video Killed The Radio Star - The Buggles



Ha ha brilliant!

I am listening to the Rodeo mash up of Knocked Up by Kings of Leon feat Lykke Li. I love it love it love it love it  You can listen to it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPxWYkRtZ1M 

When I'm not listening to that, I'm mainly playing Hockey's Too Fake or La Roux's In For The Kill. Good music, good times :happy:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 24, 2009)

Proner said:


> Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs



"Rubyrubyruby ROOOBEY! Aaaa-aaaa-aaa-aaa-aaaa-aaaaaah" is now going round in my head, lol!


----------



## Proner (Mar 24, 2009)

Could it be, Could it be that you're talking with me... can't just get out this song out my head (maybe it's because this is the third time I listen it )


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2009)

Earlier ... The Traveling Wilbury's, The Animals, and Robert Plant and Alison Krauss on my drive home in the car .... now or (soon to be) listening to an old fave tape of R.E.M. "Murmur" and "Document" albums while I do some sweeping and vacuuming.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Love Of My Life - Frank Zappa

I <3 Zappa, and Cruising With Ruben & The Jets is sutch a fun cool album


----------



## Proner (Mar 24, 2009)

I just imagine that of you
And there's nothing nothing nothing I can't do

Thank you very much - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2009)

Rakim - I know you got soul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WD4mXRFhaU0


----------



## blackghost75 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Dave Matthews Band*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 24, 2009)

Alex Reece - Pulp Fiction (mixed by DJ Hype)

I've had a really bizarre day!


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

King, with Love and Pride.

I have the sneaky suspicion that song with haunt me to the end of days.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

Tonight I've put my PC on random & wow some oldies have been playing. Oh the memories.

Right now I'm listening to *Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics* Amazing song!


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 29, 2009)

Moonlapse Vertigo - Opeth


----------



## Esther (Mar 29, 2009)

Lots of hip hop today. Murs, MF Doom, Aesop Rock, Buck 65, Beastie Boys...


----------



## NaughtyNerd (Mar 29, 2009)

anything by Mother Mother


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 29, 2009)

Prince | "I Wanna Be Your Lover"


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 29, 2009)

People - Graham Central Station


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 29, 2009)

Vincent-Josh Groban 
Let it be me-Collin Raye
and a whole lotta Jonny Lang.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 29, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Jonny Lang



Jonny Lang <3!

Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm listening to the sound of rain...but I'll stick something angry and loud on in a moment-you know,just to balance it out. Maybe something by Matron or Sarpanitum.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm listening to Disturbed, I feel a little for trashing.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 29, 2009)

Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson

yea, none of that Adam Lambert nonsense.


----------



## george83 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tin Soldiers (live) - Stiff Little Fingers

.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Stamina Rose - Yoko Kanno

just set myself up a butch of Yoko Kanno cds, gonna be a good night ^^


----------



## Proner (Mar 30, 2009)

Song 2 - Blur

Woohoo


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

The News...making way too much of a deal over a 4.3 Earthquake.

Oh, All that Remains 'Not Alone'



-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

The sound of the sea and the wind outside and my dog farting loudly. So basically the sea and two lots of wind!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 31, 2009)

INTERGALACTIC - BEASTIE BOYS 


*Spazzing out*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 31, 2009)

My newest album in my collection: Take Six - *The Standard*. I definitely dig the Mark Kibble and Brian McKnight Duet, "What's Going On." And I still can't quite follow "Seven Steps to Heaven," but I think I like it better that way. George Benson is awesome on here too. I <3 Take Six!


----------



## Deven (Mar 31, 2009)

Wrong- Depeche Mode

I am so excited about this upcoming album and tour. It's ridiculous.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 31, 2009)

Listening to MP3s until I get this in the mail .. 







I cannot wait! The special edition, of course! 

Recommended for anyone who loves this band. The packaging looks amazing too. They really did it up for the fans.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 31, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Listening to MP3s until I get this in the mail ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WIN... I WAS THERE!

I cant wait to get mine in the mail @[email protected] it was so amazing~


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Serpent Masquerade by Agiel.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 1, 2009)

Turn the Page - Metallica


----------



## george83 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oscillate Wildly - The Smiths


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 1, 2009)

The Lonely Island - "Like A Boss"


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 1, 2009)

Neverender - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Civil War - Guns N Roses


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't Hold Back - Kaz James feat Macy Gray


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Twenty Years - Placebo

Awesome song .


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 2, 2009)

Wanderer Above the Sea of Fog - Wolves in the Throne Room

Just got there new CD and am listening to it now... <3


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 2, 2009)

i can't stop listening to Colin Meloy. :wubu:

The Decemberists, Tarkio, his solo stuff...all awesome.
The Decemberists especially. i've been listening to _The Crane Wife_ and _Her Majesty_ daily, along with _Picaresqueities_.

i think i'm one of three people on DIMs who loves The Decemberists. (hello Pixelpops and hollyfo )


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Obituary - Drop Dead (From their most recent album,'_Xecutioner's Return_')


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Heart Shaped Box - Evanescence

Its a good atempt at a cover, not quite Nirvana though, but it's still enjoyable .


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 2, 2009)

Pearl Jam- Dirty Frank. funkyyyyyy


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

For Those About To Rock (We Salute You) [live] - AC/DC


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Symphony No.1 in D Minor ('The Gothic') by Havergal Brian. Haunting, but beautiful...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCXNaV7CKig&feature=channel_page







The foreign exchange - Daykeeper (Featuring Muhsinah)


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 2, 2009)

Arab Money by Busta Rhymes- quite possibly the funniest sh*t i've ever heard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8T5hbz3wI2k

As a semi-arabic speaker, I cannot make any sense of the 'arabic' lyrics.... please correct me if I'm wrong :bow:


----------



## justeenthegreat (Apr 3, 2009)

99 Problems by Jay Z. 

I got 99 problems but a bitch aint one, if youre having girl problems I feel bad for you son....


----------



## justeenthegreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Science Vs Romance by Rilo Kiley.

Gotta love a band with Pensky from Salute Your Shorts.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 3, 2009)

Dancing In The Street - David Bowie & Mick Jagger


----------



## frankman (Apr 3, 2009)

Kicking it old-school: This album is amazing! 

View attachment cliff_jimmy_harderthe_101b.jpg


----------



## george83 (Apr 3, 2009)

Loving You's a Dirty Job But Somebody's Gotta Do It - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 3, 2009)

frankman said:


> Kicking it old-school: This album is amazing!



You Win o.o! <3 Jimmy Cliff <3 that movie <3 that album!

.... As for me!

Velveteen - Yoko Kanno


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2009)

David Bowie - Magic Dance


Labyrinth Soundtrack :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 5, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> David Bowie - Magic Dance
> 
> 
> Labyrinth Soundtrack :wubu:



Awesome soundtrack-I have fond memories of this particular film-your shipment of Epic Win is in the mail  .






While I'm here, I'm listening to the main theme of Stephen Kings' "Christine".


----------



## frankman (Apr 5, 2009)

Squeal like a pig boy!!

It's the Deliverance soundtrack. 
Boy, Lester and Earl sure can play.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Sabbat - Horned Is The Hunter


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Awesome soundtrack-I have fond memories of this particular film-your shipment of Epic Win is in the mail  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you, Sir Win for the Aria pic!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Artist: Krome and Time
Genre: Jungle
Track: 'The License'


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 9, 2009)

Fake It - Seether (I luv this song)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sep27sMmG-0


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Dark Age by Vader. These guys are awesome....


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

_Loving You Has Made Me Bananas_ by Guy marks

One of my faves



OH, YOUR RED SCARF MATCHES YOUR EYES,
YOU CLOSED YOUR COVER BEFORE STRIKING,
FATHER HAD THE SHIPFITTER BLUES,
LOVING YOU HAS MADE ME BANANAS,

OH, YOUR RED SCARF MATCHES YOUR EYES,
YOU CLOSED YOUR COVER BEFORE STRIKING,
FATHER HAD THE SHIPFITTER BLUES,
LOVING YOU HAS MADE ME BANANAS,

OH, YOU BURNT YOUR FINGER THAT EVENING,
WHILE MY BACK WAS TURNED,
I ASKED THE WAITER FOR IODINE,
BUT I DINED ALL ALONE,

OH, YOUR RED SCARF MATCHES YOUR EYES,
YOU CLOSED YOUR COVER BEFORE STRIKING,
FATHER HAD THE SHIPFITTER BLUES,
LOVING YOU HAS MADE ME BANANAS.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Tanuki (Apr 9, 2009)

Swing Low - The Gossip


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm listening to my Missy Higgins station on pandora.com.

I'm getting a whole bunch of super mellow songbird-y chick music. It makes for a perfect nap soundtrack.


----------



## frankman (Apr 9, 2009)

Right now, I'm listening to one of the best albums ever made. Semi-live no less: 

View attachment 1975_tomwaits.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Around The World by Daft Punk-kick ass tune!


----------



## The Fat Man (Apr 9, 2009)

I've been adding Bob Marley to a lot of my stations on Pandora lately.

Bob Marley and Rilo Kiley mix well enough, right?


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Apr 10, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Around The World by Daft Punk-kick ass tune!



Hell yes! One of the best ever!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 10, 2009)

Sarah Brightman Symphony Live in Vienna


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

Fugue For Organ in G major by J.S.Bach. A haunting beauty abounds this music...

This would sound pretty cool if someone could play it with a guitar.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 10, 2009)

Origin - Antithesis - 'The Aftermath'

Funny, Paul (Guitarist ) is one of my best friends in the World, bar none... 
But I still listen to his band like some random Metalhead, never tiring of them.
You'd think I'd get tired of hearing it, with our Death Metal Monday get togethers, but nope, still love this damned band. Now if I could only find a drummer, and maybe a hot violinist ( Hot violin girls never hurt a band...)


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

AGIEL - Dark Pantheons Again Will Reign

Track 3 - 'Rotting Stagnant Earth'

I love how this track starts-thunderous...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 11, 2009)

Kitaro - Eternal Spring


This is my Mellow Time.
Before I Slumber.

Kitaro is amazing at relaxing me.
Even though I don't really "Relax" 
I get calm.
..YAY KITARO! <333333


www.playlist.com/searchbeta/tracks/Kitaro+-+Eternal+Spring


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 11, 2009)

Introducing..

Joss Stone



View attachment 00018179_jossstonealbumpack.JPG


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Cannibal Corpse - Gutted


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 16, 2009)

Special girl, real good girl
Biggest thing in my itty bitty world


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Saxon - Motorcycle Man \m/


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 17, 2009)

The Return Of The Undead Smurfs (Gargamels Revenge II) - Satans Penguins


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 17, 2009)

The Silly Song


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Vicious Circle - Vader
(from the album '_The Ultimate Incantation_')


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse

This GIF goes really well with the tempo!



GO COX,GO!


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 18, 2009)

The Best Of The Moody Blues baby!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Visual Delusion by Decapitated,from the album '_Organic Hallucinosis_'.


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Roy Ayers- SEARCHING
A Tribe Called Quest-Oh my God
Bad Brains-Give Thanks and Praises
James Brown-The Boss
Barry white-The games you Play
P.O.D-Roots In Stereo
Led Zepplin-When The Levve Breaks
Steel Pulse- Ask Elijah
Mathisyahu-Chop em down
The JBS-Givin up food for funk
WAR-All day Music
WAR- Smile Happy
Dilated Peoples-Work The Angles


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2009)

The Ring live from the Met! Today it's _Siegfried_. OH that James Morris.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Junglist by Rebel MC,remixed by Serial Killaz.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 18, 2009)

R Kelly and Usher -Same Girl


----------



## chublover350 (Apr 18, 2009)

Iced Earth-Valley Forge


----------



## Fonzy (Apr 19, 2009)

Heavy Metal Machine - Casino and do do stars - everyone else but burt


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Invisible Control by Decapitated-from '_Organic Hallucinosis_'


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 19, 2009)

Right now I've got some Gorillaz videos going on. The songs are fantastic, and the animations are captivating. I am in heaven.:happy:

Feel Good Inc.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01C4RPEinM4&feature=related

El Mañana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEB7i8bSwNA

Clint Eastwood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ozb39Bgh9w

Dare
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCy928QJCDE


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you for the love - John Sykes.


----------



## Proner (Apr 20, 2009)

Enjoy the silence - Depeche Mode


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Floating In Concrete - Kalibas


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Dexter Wansel - Life On Mars.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=086p5RAY30s Knock yerselves out,this rocks something wicked.


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 20, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Dexter Wansel - Life On Mars.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=086p5RAY30s Knock yerselves out,this rocks something wicked.



Very funky!  Good song.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Dism4l said:


> Very funky!  Good song.



Cheers-I really like it!


----------



## Esther (Apr 20, 2009)

Lately it's the new Bronx, Metric, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Decemberists, Dan Auerbach... and RIGHT now, the new Cursive.


----------



## protuberance (Apr 21, 2009)

Abscess - Mourners Will Burn!!!


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 21, 2009)

protuberance said:


> Abscess - Mourners Will Burn!!!



Haha wow dude, I'm gonna have to show that to some friends!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89-4jbpPgCY&feature=related

The Foreign Exchange- Take off the blues


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 21, 2009)

If you don't know me by now - Simply Red.


----------



## protuberance (Apr 21, 2009)

Horrific - Metal Cemetary!!!! Razorback rules.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Tapporauta by Korpiklaani-I just got this album today!


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Dism4l (Apr 22, 2009)

Master Exploder, by Tenacious D 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80DtQD5BQ_A

If you haven't seen the video for it, I'd recommend it. It's killer.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

The Exorcist covered by Cannibal Corpse-from 1994 album 'The Bleeding'.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfaugL-bGe0

raekwon the chef .. 

make me a sandwich rae


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 23, 2009)

Been seriously hooked on Laura Gibson since I saw her open for Damien Jurado earlier this month.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjgrADPB7q8

Garbage - I think I'm Paranoid

<3 Seriously, Man. Shirley Freakin' Manson... *Faints* 
I Demanded my friend to make me a dress like the one she wears in this video.
.. I Love Retro Glam Styles <3


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2009)

Goldie Lookin' Chain - Half Man,Half Machine


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

Because they got me hooked to punk when I was 13 years old... 

View attachment folder.jpg


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 24, 2009)

"Happy" by Jenny Lewis from _Rabbit Fur Coat_
i think i prefer _Acid Tongue_, though.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Words Of Evil - Obituary _From 'Slowly We Rot'_


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 24, 2009)

Groove Theory



View attachment groove theory cover.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 24, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> "Happy" by Jenny Lewis from _Rabbit Fur Coat_


I quite like that album.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful and Dirty Rich- Lady Gaga- I've been listening to a ton of her music lately


----------



## furious styles (Apr 25, 2009)

company flow LYRICAL PUNISHER


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 25, 2009)

Hate Crystal - Wolves in the Throne Room

Had the vinyl of Malevolent Gain for a while but just got the CD this morning! YAY!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Venus and Mars/Rock Show - Wings

Something classic! OMFG!! LOL


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 25, 2009)

R.E.M - Losing My Religion


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

Preists Of Sodom from the new Cannibal Corpse album 'Evisceration Plague'.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 26, 2009)

Evanessence- Tourniquet


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

Cryptopsy - Phobophile


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 26, 2009)

Love sex magic - Justin Timberlake.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 26, 2009)

The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks


----------



## Teleute (Apr 26, 2009)

Sheep go to heaven, goats go to hell - Cake


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Apr 26, 2009)

Slip Kid- The Who:smitten:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2009)

"Dirt to Mud" - Paul Westerberg


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 27, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Sheep go to heaven, goats go to hell - Cake



CAKE FTW!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 27, 2009)

Favorite Drug - Porcelain and the Tramps


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Crass - Reality Asylum


----------



## thejuicyone (Apr 27, 2009)

white room - cream


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 27, 2009)

Fountain Of Love - Frank Zappa


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

Reptile by Pica Fierce (oh great,another album I need...  )


----------



## Tina (Apr 28, 2009)

A mix of different songs by different artists. Shocore's "Bonecracker" is playing right now, but also some Jet, Dishwalla, By Divine Right, Oasis, Marc Bolan & T Rex, The Clash, Fat Boy Slim, The Commodores, Earth, Wind & Fire, The Fuzz, et alia.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 28, 2009)

In Hollow Halls Beneath the Fells - Summoning


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

Tina said:


> A mix of different songs by different artists. Shocore's "Bonecracker" is playing right now, but also some Jet, Dishwalla, By Divine Right, *Oasis*, Marc Bolan & T Rex, *The Clash*, *Fat Boy Slim*, The Commodores, Earth, Wind & Fire, The Fuzz, et alia.



Now that's just too cool... 

I'm listening to Dire Straits 'Fade To Black'-absolutely gorgeous guitar work on this track,probably my favorite track on the album ('On Every Street')


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

I CANNOT BELIEVE I AM ADMITTING THIS.


Sexy Back - Justin Timberlake [sp?] 

>________<V and I'm DANCING, Man, I'm DANCING.


----------



## george83 (Apr 29, 2009)

Know Your Enemy - Green Day

Not the greatest green day song by a long shot but it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

The album "The Hazards of Love" by The Decemberists.
Their best album or their best album since The Crane Wife? You decide.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Anafey by Hip Optimist,from 'Brassic Beats Vol.1'.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 29, 2009)

music-wise, nothing.

I was listening to my voice (sampled through my digital studio) on a bass channel .. an of course it sounded REALLY DEEP and spooky ... cracked me up, even. hehehe!!!  :doh:


----------



## Malfiore (Apr 29, 2009)

"Fool To Cry" - The Rolling Stones


----------



## Malfiore (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> The album "The Hazards of Love" by The Decemberists.
> Their best album or their best album since The Crane Wife? You decide.



I'm looking for a song by the Decemberists. Are you a hardcore fan? Do you know off hand if they did a song for the movie "Dead Man's Shoes"? That's the song I really enjoyed. I suppose I can do some research. The song is about 2-3 years old, if that helps. The song was definitely off of a soundtrack. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 29, 2009)

I am listening to Adele and Queen. I keep hearing " Fat Bottom Girls" and " Somebody to love"


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

Malfiore said:


> I'm looking for a song by the Decemberists. Are you a hardcore fan? Do you know off hand if they did a song for the movie "Dead Man's Shoes"? That's the song I really enjoyed. I suppose I can do some research. The song is about 2-3 years old, if that helps. The song was definitely off of a soundtrack. Thanks in advance.



I didn't know but I looked up the OST and it doesn't appear to have any tracks by them on it. Sorry.

I'm listening to the album "The West Pole" by The Gathering.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> The album "The Hazards of Love" by The Decemberists.
> Their best album or their best album since The Crane Wife? You decide.


i really enjoy and admire the epic scope of the album, but it doesn't really lend itself well to casual listening the way their other albums do. i have about four favorite songs on it that i can listen to repeatedly, but the rest don't sound the same unless you listen to the album start to finish. it's good and i truly enjoy it, but i do think it's mostly for fans only.

this said, i am currently listening to "The Bachelor and the Bride" off _Her Majesty_. yay, five people on DIMs who like The Decemberists! :happy: 
(hello QueenB )


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i really enjoy and admire the epic scope of the album, but it doesn't really lend itself well to casual listening the way their other albums do. i have about four favorite songs on it that i can listen to repeatedly, but the rest don't sound the same unless you listen to the album start to finish. it's good and i truly enjoy it, but i do think it's mostly for fans only.
> 
> this said, i am currently listening to "The Bachelor and the Bride" off _Her Majesty_. yay, five people on DIMs who like The Decemberists! :happy:
> (hello QueenB )



Which is funny because I never really LOVED any of their albums until Hazards. Maybe it's because I love Progressive Rock/Metal groups that release concept albums? Could be.

I thought Hazards was their most complete, interesting, and musically consistent album to date. As usual, the lyrics are nothing short of great too, that's a plus lacking from most Prog. Though, I think my favorite aspect of the album is that female vocalist, I got chills that nearly froze me over the first time I heard "The Wanting Comes In Waves/Repaid."


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Though, I think my favorite aspect of the album is that female vocalist, I got chills that nearly froze me over the first time I heard "The Wanting Comes In Waves/Repaid."


i agree.
Shara Worden does a stellar job singing the parts of The Queen. that song stopped my heart when i first heard it. "Repaid" is great and powerful, but "The Wanting Comes In Waves" can sometimes move me to tears. it happened the first time i heard it. same with "Hazards of Love 4."


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> I keep hearing " *Fat Bottom Girls*" and " *Somebody to love*"



These are two of my favorite songs ever.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

Celtic Goddess Blessing - Moving Breath


----------



## Mathias (Apr 29, 2009)

Busta Rhymes and Linkin Park- We Made it


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 29, 2009)

Sarah Brightman 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DufqGmhiF-g


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer


----------



## furious styles (Apr 29, 2009)

nirvana : all apologies

well, all of In Utero really.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

Family Portrait - Pink


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 30, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Sarah Brightman
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DufqGmhiF-g



Indeed, she is quite the vocalist!


----------



## rachael (Apr 30, 2009)

i can't get enough of "Halo" by beyonce. the lyrics in this song touch me to the core. i think it is beyonce's least commercial and most honest song that's been released as a single.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 30, 2009)

Life Eternal - Mayhem


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Nuolet Nomalan (Rabbit Arrows) - Korpiklaani 

Moar folk metal!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 30, 2009)

The album "Focus" by Cynic.
I'm ttly methul gais.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Puppy Phat No.1 by The Lo-Fidelity Allstars. Big beat tune!


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 30, 2009)

This Life, by Mandalay.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 30, 2009)

Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus Mingus by Charles Mingus.
I am absolutely OBSESSED with him right now! Not even joking when I say he's a genius composer on the level of Chopin, Liszt, and Mozart.


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 30, 2009)

Summoning of the Muse, by Dead Can Dance. Lisa Gerrard's voice I have always found haunting, and on this track I can almost see a large battered sled pulled by Clydesdales in the snowy forest from "The Shining," with poor Jack Nicholson running for his life. He knows he's doomed, though; the rider whipping the horses into a fierce gallop is none other that the Grim Reaper.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 30, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> Summoning of the Muse, by Dead Can Dance. Lisa Gerrard's voice I have always found haunting, and on this track I can almost see a large battered sled pulled by Clydesdales in the snowy forest from "The Shining," with poor Jack Nicholson running for his life. He knows he's doomed, though; the rider whipping the horses into a fierce gallop is none other that the Grim Reaper.



i loooove me some DCD. my all time favorite tracks of theirs are "Ulysses" and "Severance" ... The Serpent's Egg is such an amazing album.


----------



## Captain Save (May 1, 2009)

Thanks!
I've had this cd for _years_, and I keep forgetting that I can easily get more thanks to the internet. Growing up in Detroit, _no one_ could help me find more material by DCD. NWA, Public Enemy, RUN DMC...that could be had at the _gas station_ if desired.


----------



## Tanuki (May 2, 2009)

Currently listening to Let Mortal Heroes Sing Your Fame by Summoning


----------



## Adamantoise (May 2, 2009)

Portal by Origin-some insane riffing going on here!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 3, 2009)

Homecoming - Kayne West ft Chris Martin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2009)

Speaking of Kanye...

http://music.aol.com/video/heartless/kanye-west/2328908


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2009)

Yellowcard- Way away


----------



## intraultra (May 3, 2009)

The new Cursive blush album that I had no idea was out.


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2009)

Stacie Orico- More to Life


----------



## furious styles (May 3, 2009)

cLOUDDEAD - JimmyBreeze (2)

such haunting dynamics


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRb9PONMeLY

Kool Moe Dee- How ya like me now?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

The theme from 'Psycho' (1960) by Bernard Herrmann. This version has 'The Murder' at the end of it (the music accompanying the shower murder scene).


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 4, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> The theme from 'Psycho' (1960) by Bernard Herrmann. This version has 'The Murder' at the end of it (the music accompanying the shower murder scene).




http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xibp5_busta-rhymes-gimme-some-more_music

Well what do you know? :happy:


----------



## Wild Zero (May 5, 2009)

Anodyne-Lifetime of Gray Skies





Download here (password: sludgeswamp)
RIYL Neurosis, _The Red Sea_-era Isis, or Godflesh's _Streetcleaner_. This band was overlooked when they were active and it's super hard to find their stuff for download as of late so spread the word if you like what you hear.


----------



## george83 (May 5, 2009)

Please Take Me Home - Blink 182


----------



## Mathias (May 5, 2009)

Stickerbrush Symphony from Super Smash Bros. Brawl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fXC2S-1tGU


----------



## george83 (May 5, 2009)

Slipe Slide Melting - For Love Not Lisa


----------



## TallFatSue (May 5, 2009)

Obviously I march to the beat of a different, well...

Today in my office I'm listening to all 15 string quartets by Russian composer Dmitri Shostakovich. Great music.

10 down, 5 more to go...


----------



## george83 (May 5, 2009)

Who You Are - Pearl Jam


----------



## furious styles (May 5, 2009)

stress rap by cannibal ox.

and if you're wondering about that amazing sample, go to 3:09 on this video.


----------



## mossystate (May 5, 2009)

A relaxation CD.

It does have really cheesy new age music.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Hi guys and gals.
Artist: Black Bleeding
Album: n/a
Track: 'Death Domain'

Starts off with a great sound sample from one of the Hellraiser films ("I...AM...PAIN." I forget which film...) and then thunders brutally into chaotic riffs and pounding double bass drumming. Marvellous!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 5, 2009)

Con Todo Respeto - Molotov


----------



## Captain Save (May 6, 2009)

The Radar Train - Medal of Honor video game soundtrack by Michael Giacchino (I know, I'm SO weird as far as music is concerned!)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 6, 2009)

http://thetyser.com/? 

ENDLESSLY ENTERTAINING.

OOHH YEEAHHAHH!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Silent Scream by Slayer-been on a bit of a thrash binge lately.


----------



## DolceBBW (May 6, 2009)

Icarus by Santogold..... Super Massive Blackhole by Muse...... Collide by Howie Day.....


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Slayer - Disciple (From _God Hates Us All_,2001)


----------



## SMA413 (May 13, 2009)

Me and my 2 coworkers are jamming out to the Jackson 5.

Gotta love oldies during the night shift.


----------



## Orchid (May 13, 2009)

Bobby Caldwell - Jamaica
great song wonderful musician:blush::wubu:


----------



## thejuicyone (May 13, 2009)

Bob Marley - Mellow Mood


----------



## CharDonnay (May 13, 2009)

Love, sex and magic - JT & Ciara

Too sexy.......


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

Corridors Of Desolation by Colosseum-a finnish funeral-doom metal band.
Apocalyptic Visions by Seregon-death/thrash metal from ENGLAND! Woohoo!


----------



## george83 (May 13, 2009)

I Hung My Head - Johnny Cash


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## george83 (May 13, 2009)

Happy Alone - Kings Of Leon .


----------



## jamesdevise (May 13, 2009)

Jeffrey Lewis - good old pig, gone to Avalon

...and a Sonic the hedgehog theme.....for some reason


----------



## Surlysomething (May 13, 2009)

Wilco is streaming their new album.

It's the good stuff.


http://beta.wilcoworld.net/records/thealbum/


----------



## Wild Zero (May 13, 2009)

New Bomb Turks-!!Destroy-Oh-Boy!!


----------



## jtgw (May 13, 2009)

Mother by Pink Floyd


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

...et Mors by Gallileous-epic black/doom metal.


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

Summer of '69 - Bowling For Soup

Fuck yea, awesome cover


----------



## snuggletiger (May 15, 2009)

Its so Peaceful in the Country

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg-papp7Vbo
Dana & Danny Guglielmi from their only album


----------



## Surlysomething (May 15, 2009)

Prince - Purple Rain


----------



## jtgw (May 15, 2009)

White Room
by Cream

Live at the Royal Albert Hall, 2005


----------



## Adamantoise (May 15, 2009)

Theme from 'Halloween' by John Carpenter...


----------



## Mathias (May 15, 2009)

Mayday Parade- Take this to Heart


----------



## MattB (May 15, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Silent Scream by Slayer-been on a bit of a thrash binge lately.



Yup, me too. I still listen to thrash often but a binge is a completely different animal...

"Curse the Gods" by Destruction just finished and my winamp player just shuffled to "Victim Of Demise" by Sacred Reich. So yeah...thrash binge...


----------



## george83 (May 16, 2009)

The Virus Of Life - Slipknot

*headbangs*


----------



## Risible (May 16, 2009)

Part Redux up and running!


----------

